# Sticky  Let's celebrate the old gold!



## Augie's Mom

What a lovely sweet old face! I agree we should all celebrate our old gold, they are truly precious!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know who originally said this, but old dogs are like old shoes. They're a little worn around the edges, but incredibly comfortable.
My 12 and 11 year olds are still so full of life and fun! They make me laugh daily. Yes, they cost me bundles now, but I am thankful every day that I still have both of them.


----------



## coppers-mom

But guys.....
i want to see your old gold and hear about their life with you.


----------



## missmarstar

What a beautiful old face!!! Mine are still youngin's but I love seeing everyone else's gorgeous white faces


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'll get back to you in about 10 years


----------



## paula bedard

Sam's Scrapblog page. He's 10 in this pic, the sienna coloring hides his white face. He slowly went grey starting at age 6 when his seizures started.


----------



## Debles

How old is old gold?

Selka will be ten on March 29th. He doesn't seem 10 at all. He is still as frisky as he ever was and he has always been pretty mellow in spirit. He loves everyone and thinks everyone loves him! He is a therapy dog with Delta Society and has his CGC since puppyhood. He has been on the cover of Golden Retriever Weekly three times. I can't believe he is going to be 10. Makes me teary.

That's Selka is the middle: with Gunner and Murphy, my daughter's goldenand Gunner's brother.









Gunner is getting a white face too but he is only 6 so doesn't qualify for "OLD GOLD" : )


----------



## Ada'sMom

There is just something special about older goldens... Ali will be 12 in May but she is still up for anything!

The first pic is Ali riding in the back of my Jeep on our way to a Cinco de Mayo party last year... she does love her Corona

The other pic is Ali and Ada (just turned 7mths) over Christmas 

I just love my girls!


----------



## Ada'sMom

oooops the other way around


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy is 8. Here she is 2 months after she almost died that dreadful weekend last October. I've had her since she was 8 weeks. We've lived together in 3 states and 6 homes, traveled together by ferry, car and jet and have had so many adventures along the way. She's been my rock through everything and such an easy dog. She's never chewed my shoes or socks. She did eat my sister's mink ear muffs though ... and I defended Daisy completely of course : She loves to ride in the car, sleeps in my bed when I'm at work, and always catches more fish than I do


----------



## paula bedard

Deb, I do believe that boy of yours is SMILING. I think that's the sweetest pic of him I've seen. He is quite white faced. Sam's came in slowly. I expected him to appear whiter with his red coat, he didn't.




Debles said:


> How old is old gold?
> 
> Selka will be ten on March 29th. He doesn't seem 10 at all. He is still as frisky as he ever was and he has always been pretty mellow in spirit. He loves everyone and thinks everyone loves him! He is a therapy dog with Delta Society and has his CGC since puppyhood. He has been on the cover of Golden Retriever Weekly three times. I can't believe he is going to be 10. Makes me teary.
> 
> That's Selka is the middle: with Gunner and Murphy, my daughter's goldenand Gunner's brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner is getting a white face too but he is only 6 so doesn't qualify for "OLD GOLD" : )


----------



## paula bedard

JoEllen, Daisy has a look of 'knowing' about her. I bet she ate those mink muffs on purpose.  She sure looks great for having just gone through that ordeal. You guys have had quite the adventure.


----------



## LogansMama

Yep that's a smile for sure !!
Well I think we've seen enough of Logan today! 
I'm just checking out everyone elses odlie goldies


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Rocco will be 14 in July. He was my favorite foster dog.
He has inoperable cancer in his ear, but is still happy & just a love bug!


----------



## LogansMama

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Rocco will be 14 in July. He was my favorite foster dog.
> He has inoperable cancer in his ear, but is still happy & just a love bug!


 WTG Rocco !!!! Isn't he sweet
My father is having some luck with tumeric
and flax oils with his Viszlas cancer..


----------



## Finn's Fan

The first picture is my angel Cody on his fourteenth birthday with some of his birthday woobies. He was a woobie lover, not a murderer, so Finn inherited some of ole Stinker Magee's toys. The second picture is Toby, Cody's brother, at fifteen years old. He went to the Bridge at age sixteen years, three months and 17 days. They were beautifully obedient yet mischievous and had a blast together for over fourteen years. They were the only pups required to have pinch collars at their obedience class because those two invented the phrase "golden retrievers think life is a party thrown especially for them:


----------



## Finn's Fan

Oh, and I love everyone's photos of their old gold. Selka's darling smile makes me want to hug him!


----------



## Debles

Thanks everyone for the nice words about Selka. He is konked out on my lap next to my laptop as I write this. : )
What's funny is he rarely has his ears up, they are almost always laid back. Unless he hears the word "Treat"
Everyone's white faces are so precious.


----------



## magiclover

Here is my Magic. She will be 10 in October. I can't believe how fast the time has gone.....


----------



## goldencontriever3

What beautiful white faces!! I love them all.


----------



## Debles

Chris, Magic is so gorgeous! She looks like a queen. : )


----------



## BeauShel

Here is some of my favorite pictures of my love Beau. He is taller than standards and is alittle over weight but I would do anything for him. He will celebrate his 13th birthday next month and amazes me everyday with his will and spirit to live. On February 14, 2007 he was at the hospital for testing because of his seizures and came home to celebrate the day and by 5:30 we were back at the office for him having bloat. It was really bad and his stomach had flipped. Luckily the vet did his surgery and able to fix it without him having any damage. He came home 4 days later moving alot slower and quieter but as sweet as ever. Then that summer he got to go to the keys for vacation because we didnt think he would be around to much longer because his seizures were getting worse and other problems started showing up. The picture of him in my signature is my all time favorite because on that trip my old Beau came back out. Swimming night and day with his ball and riding in the boat. He smiled the whole time even if at night he could barely walk from being so tired. So after further ado here is my Beau my love








Celebrating his 12th birthday








Right before he started having seizures








After his bloat surgery that summer









I love you big boy.


----------



## msdogs1976

Birdie is 8, but has a lot of pep in her step. Hopefully many more good years to go.


----------



## coppers-mom

I haven't been able to get on here this afternoon, but now I have STRUCK GOLD!
PaulaBedard - Sam was handsome. I'd break an arm too if it brought him to me.
Debles - Selka, well. That is one great picture. He is grinning from ear to ear!
Ada'sMom - Ali sure has a pretty face. I love those feet! We would have to agree to share the corona's.
JoEllen - I've been reading about Daisy and her fishing. Copper will eagerly grab for the fish once I catch them, but he never figured out how to catch his own fish! I love Daisy's face and curly ears.
LogansMom - Never too many pictures of Logan! He sure is bright and handsome.
MyGoldenCharlie - What a lovely boy Rocco is. I am saddened by his tumor, but love his happy face.
FinnsFan - Sounds like you had your hands full with Toby and Cody. Don't you just love the "characters"?
MagicLover - Magic is one of the prettiest "blondes" I've ever seen. Looks like she would enjoy a good pet fest too.
Beaushel - Beau. I've been reading about him. Now I kow why you love him so much. He's a big beautiful redhead - my favorite. I hope he's feeling better. I really like the first picture (black and white) the best!
MsDogs1976 - I love that picture of birdie swimming! Looks like it tired her out though.

thanks for the posts. I will continue to enjoy looking at these faces whenever I need a pick me up. These guys sure do worm their way into our hearts.
I hope we all get more time with the golden oldies (and the youngsters too!).


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks coppers-mom :wave:

There is something quite special about Old Gold, isn't there?


----------



## 3459

I am loving this thread. All those beautiful old gold faces are giving me such a lift! I wish I could give them all kisses. I've got to get a picture of my angel Abbey on here . . . Wish I wasn't such a clutz with the techie picture stuff:doh:


----------



## rictic

aww sweet.

thats why they call them goden oldies.

they are the best


----------



## Augie's Mom

I just love seeing all those beautiful white faces! It just fills my heart with happiness and hope. Smooches to all these beautiful pooches.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love these sweet faces. Of course I agree... old dogs are the best dogs...









Meggie in last week's snow.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Selka looks like a white-faced puppy! I like it 



Debles said:


> How old is old gold?
> 
> Selka will be ten on March 29th. He doesn't seem 10 at all. He is still as frisky as he ever was and he has always been pretty mellow in spirit. He loves everyone and thinks everyone loves him! He is a therapy dog with Delta Society and has his CGC since puppyhood. He has been on the cover of Golden Retriever Weekly three times. I can't believe he is going to be 10. Makes me teary.
> 
> That's Selka is the middle: with Gunner and Murphy, my daughter's goldenand Gunner's brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner is getting a white face too but he is only 6 so doesn't qualify for "OLD GOLD" : )


----------



## Hudson

What handsome old golds, their is something very,very special about them, I just love their white faces and wonderful souls. Enjoying this thread. Asha will be 8 this year, when do you class them as old gold?


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, I think any age is good. Especially if it means we get a picture!
Mine have all been rescues so I don't know how old they were or are.
Bring on Asha!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch, 11 years old and Snobear, 10 years old*

*I have two Oldies, but Goodies.*

Our Smooch, rescued Female Golden Retriever, former name of Bedlam, was *11 years old *on Feb. 14, 2009 we think.. Golden Ret. Rescue didn't have her real birthday.

*Snobear, our Male Samoyed, was 10 years old *on Dec. 23, 2008.
Snobear was 5 months old when we adopted Smooch who was 16 mos. old and they ADORE ONE ANOTHER!!

*P.S. It's not fair with Snobear you will never see when he's going grey.
Smooch started to have grey on her face at probably five or six years old, but grey is beautiful!!*

*Smooch will be having ACL Surgery on her right leg most likely on Thursday of this coming week, so she needs prayers, please!!!*


----------



## paula bedard

Prayers and Best Wishes for a successful surgery for Smooch... and may both of your furkids have long joy filled years ahead of them.


----------



## amy22

Heres my angel Sandy..shes at the Bridge, but I still wanted to post some pictures....hope thats ok. She was 12 in these pictures......


----------



## digby

Here's Honey...she'll be 11 next month.


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy-Of course it's alright to post Sandy-All dogs at the bridge are part of our Golden Oldie's Golden Ret. Club!!!

To All: All of the Seniors are just gorgeous!!

Paula: Thanks for your Good Wishes for Smooch and Snobear and the same for your baby.


----------



## Maddies mom

I love looking at all these pictures of the seniors, This is a picture of my old guy Shadow he is such a happy guy and still loves to play with his sister Madison. This picture is from last summer and he was having a bit of weight issues as he has aged but happy to say he has slimmed down a bit now but still a handsome guy !!


----------



## Swampcollie

Here's a quick shot of Maxi a couple of weeks ago on her tenth birthday.


----------



## amy22

Thanks Karen!  I just LOVE the Seniors!!


----------



## Debles

That is gorgeous picture of Maxi


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks for all those lovely photo's i just love old gold


----------



## coppers-mom

I just love looking at these pictures. The red, the blond the "kempt" and "unkempt" looks (love those curly ears, Barb).
they all show the love they have known and given. Don't they just hold your hearts in their paws?
And yep, those at the bridge are more than welcome, those who might not really be old too. What's not to like about them all???? 
any more out there?


----------



## Maxs Mom

The wonderful thing about Goldens, is they are a true joy all through their lives. If you are fortunate as many of us are to share their "golden" years we are truly blessed. 

Maxine was the successor of my Kayla. Kayla died suddenly in Jan 1997, I was having a hard time without a golden in my house so instead of waiting until spring, we bought Maxine. 

She was a bundle of joy and energy from day 1. We named her "Maxine T D'Hondt" the "T" didn't stand for anything specific at first it just rolled off the tongue well. In time the T came to stand for Tigger. She bounces just like the Pooh character. However she was by far the EASIEST dog I have ever had to train to date. She was house trained completely in the first week home, she slept through the night out of her crate by the 3rd night. We brought her home at 6 weeks too! 

She goes everywhere with me. She comes to the barn when I ride, and makes the rounds talking to all the horses. She will sit in front of them and let the nuzzle and lick her. She had to befriend my horse so we taught her to feed him carrots. She will sit ringside while I ride, I often ask her afterwards how I did. 

Maxine is so incredibly special, I just can not put into words how I feel about her. She has some age related issues now nothing serious, she can't get into the cars anymore without help. She did have 2 TPLO a couple years back she may have jumping issues from that now. The other thing is when it storms and we are not home. She is thunder phobic, and if the storms come while we are at work, she can no longer stress and hold her bladder at the same time, so we have puddles when we get home. She walks 2+ miles almost daily and she LOVES to swim. As long as she is with me she could care less what we do. 

At age 9 (after her first knee surgery) she competed in dock jumping events earned 4 titles, and learned how to do agility, in one day I might add. Yes in one day she got the full height A frame, teeter, dog walk and the other obstacles. We got her weaving too, but she didn't care for that so we don't make her. She still plays at agility when we take her to fun matches at our training center. I don't make her jump over 12" anymore. She can and I have seen it, I just don't ask her to. 

I truly cherish every moment I have with her. A friend just lost her dog yesterday, it was not old, I found myself just holding on to Max. I don't know I will ever be able to let go. I hope it is miles down the road.


----------



## riddle03

Here are a few pictures of my old gold. Tucker my red boy is at the bridge waiting - he would have been 13 in June. Tanner the blonde will be 9 on Labor Day.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here is a recent photo of my two generations of "Old Gold". Keeper is 12 years 8 months and 8 days old, but for some reason I have a problem thinking of Lucy (8 1/2) as "Old". :gotme:


----------



## coppers-mom

Max's mom - I think Maxine must be a really special girl. Her feats are almost unbelievable. I hope you get to enjoy many, many more years with her. She has to have a super bond with you that makes her know just what you want. I've had one dog like that - I love the others , but it has never been the same. She's your heart dog.
riddle03 - you have two good looking boys. I'm sorry Tucker is gone. He looks like a big friendly boy. I love the picture of him and Tanner where Tanner is complaining(?) about being behind the gate.
ambikagr - you have two pretty girls. Looks like they do real retrieving? Looks like they really enjoy it too!

More pretty faces to add to my collection. I hope we all get much more time with the "old gold".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I can't fathom losing my senior (Whippet) either. My heart really goes out to all who have lost such a special dog, and to all who know that loss is coming one day.


----------



## riddle03

Coppers mom - I taught Tanner to speak on command when he was little. Sometimes I wish I didn't do that. He never shuts up ! Talks all the time - is never quiet. When you tell him to be quiet he runs and gets a tennis ball or a baby (stuffed animal) and puts it in his mouth - continues to talk but it is muffled. He does it all the time. Tucker my red boy you never heard a peep out of unless someone was at the door - or the two of them were wrestling.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This was my sweet Sage.

He was a rescue I fostered and decided to keep until he died at age 13. He was dumped when his owner got married and the new wife didn't want him on the new carpet.


----------



## Maxs Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This was my sweet Sage.
> 
> He was a rescue I fostered and decided to keep until he died at age 13. He was dumped when his owner got married and the new wife didn't want him on the new carpet.


I would have dumped the spouse or the carpet! Don't make me choose between something and my dogs!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yeah he was in rough shape, as you can see if you look close. The black rings around his eyes were scars from scratching/allergies. They were just about going when he died. He stank so terribly from skin problems when he arrived... poor guy. He loved his daily swims and nice walks


----------



## coppers-mom

Riddle03: The mental image of Tanner talking while holding a baby is toooo funny! What a good boy! Mumble, mumble, mumble.
AquaClaraCanines - you should put your whippet's picture on here. They are all "golden" when you look at their hearts.  I've read your posts and know how special he is to you. Sage looks like a real sweetheart. I got my heart dog for the same reason.  New wifey said the dog had to go so....
They dumped a wonderful old boy who had done nothing wrong.
Some people just don't appreciate what they have.


----------



## JulesM

Love to Celebrate my Old Furmudgeon...LOL!

How awesome there is a place to meet up with other parents of aging Goldens! My Dallyboy will be 15 June 7, was the wedding dog and is an only child - what human could compete...hahaha! He has been a blessing and we are so lucky to still have him headbutting doors to get his way 

A few of my favorite pix


----------



## coppers-mom

Dally is sure a handome furmudgeon (love that word). He knows to sniff the flowers along the way. 15 - way to go!


----------



## spruce

Obi (13) is still part of the pack for the daily river trip -- ocassionally he'll wade in (and want a stick) --- my husband says Obi is like him - watching the young guys & remembering the days, but knowing his limitations

Obi is not legally our dog -- he showed up 7.5 years ago & is with us most of the time. He commutes on the river dike (no road). He loves us & his original family - he was a roamer before we met him, I hear. It's an odd deal, but it is what it is. Not my dog, but my best friend & intro to goldens


----------



## coppers-mom

That's a funny picture. Obi sure is giving that stick the what for! My intro to goldens (actually to dogs as an adult) was an old red boy I found when I went fishing on the gofl course. He always roamed while I was at work. He'd go to the pool and wait on some kids or go to the timeshares and make friends. Many a time, I'd come home and find him hanging out with a new group. I don't know if he had been dumped or just wandered away from his original home. I guess some dogs just do that.
Anyway, I love Obi's picture. Got any more?


----------



## spruce

coppers-mom said:


> Anyway, I love Obi's picture. Got any more?


took this a few weeks back after I got asked twice if he was going bald. This doesn't show it, but in the right light, etc - his whitening looks like a typical bald guy with alot of fringe.
I just got back a couple suitcases of old pic (stored during flood season), maybe I'll find a young Obi -- I've asked his owners for pup pics, but that hasn't happened



sorry about the hugeness of Obi's head here


----------



## coppers-mom

I just love the Obi stick picture! I'm going to print it and put it on my wall at work (no windows, but then again one side is underground and the other side backs up to the morgue!) so I have something good to look at.
Looks like you have helped him have a good life. That's probably why he picked you to hang out with.
My old guy is whitening all over, but I don't know about his head. I'll have to go check it out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Aww, thanks! Here's my special oldie. These are all pretty new pics. He'll be 12 in September.


----------



## HovawartMom

You,all,have beautiful goldens and I hope they,all,live as long as possible!.
ACC,I love yr whippets!.
Priska is my 1st ever golden and I won the pot of gold,with her!.
She's perfect in every way and for that reason,don't know if I will get another one,after her(I know,it,probably,makes no sense)!.
She's an avid swimmer and retriever!.
She will be 10,in August but still behaves,like a pup!.
Touch wood,she remains healthy and live to the ripe age of 16!!.
Here are a couple of pictures,taken this week:


----------



## coppers-mom

Jenna - your boy has eyes that will melt your heart. I tried to find his name, but I'm not too good at that so..... It's really sweet that he will let your hold and cuddle him. I hope you have many more good years together.
Golden&Hovawart - Priska sure is a beauty. I really like the picture of her chewing on sugarcane(?) and her scrunched up face in the last picture is priceless. Looks like she is basking in the sun. I love redheads.


----------



## amy22

I lovethe last picture of Priska!!! Precious!!


----------



## coppers-mom

AquaClaraCanines - I love his beaded necklace/collar too!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

Here is a picture of my old girl Bailey. She just turned twelve in December. She is still very young at heart and loves a good snowstorm!


----------



## amy22

I love the pictures...what a beautiful old girl!


----------



## Debles

Bailey is gorgeous!


----------



## Celeigh

I thought I'd share some pictures I took last week of my "brother" Wesley. He's my parents' golden, but he's mine too in my heart! Wes is 8 and will be 9 in August. He's got soft, curly, thick fur, giant paws, and the warmest brown eyes that peer right into your soul. Ever since he was a puppy, you can frequently catch him sleeping on his back with his paw in his mouth. He and Fergus are from the same breeder, but their appearance and temperaments are different - though both wonderful in their own way.

Wessie is getting creaky as arthritis gets into his bones, but he demands his morning walks and swims daily in the pool year round regardless of the temperature outside. Every day at 11:30 AM, he wants to go outside and sunbathe for an hour even if it's 100 degrees out there. My dad adores him and has long conversations with him when he thinks no one can hear. 

Wesley's favorite pastime is laying on his outside bed at night watching and sniffing for animals (coyotes, rabbits, bobcats, mice) that might happen by.

Heading in for a swim last weekend:










Peeking out from behind a rock with his tennis ball floating in the pool with him:










Solemn pose in the pool:










Roo Roo!!!










Who needs a towel when you've got bushes?


----------



## coppers-mom

What great pictures. Wes sure is a lovely guy. He sure is staring right into your soul in the second pic and I love the Roo Roo!


----------



## MaxwellSmart

Here's my old man. He's 10. I have to keep an eye on him so he doesn't over do it. Max always ready for walk, goes crazy every time I put my shoes on. He tries to sneak into the car for a car ride..and sometime even insists on driving haha. He's such a great friend.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

MaxwellSmart said:


> Here's my old man. He's 10. I have to keep an eye on him so he doesn't over do it. Max always ready for walk, goes crazy every time I put my shoes on. He tries to sneak into the car for a car ride..and sometime even insists on driving haha. He's such a great friend.


 
Such a handsome boy 
Seniors Rock!!!


----------



## amy22

Hes so handsome!!!


----------



## Celeigh

Loving the golden oldies!


----------



## missmarstar

Such beautiful sweet dogs... I love this thread


----------



## Duke's Momma

*gasp* JoEllen - Daisy is truly such a beauty. I love that head. I'll post different pics of Duke as soon as I get them for this thread, but I love looking at that georgeous Daisy.

Of course, I think every body's Goldie Oldie is beautiful. I love all the gray faces, I just wasn't ready for Duke to turn gray. I'll get a close up in a couple of days and post it.


----------



## coppers-mom

Wow. Max is good looking.
He can't drive unless he has his permit (at least I tell my guy that and he doesn't listen since he is hard of hearing).
the old guys and gals seem to know how to melt our hearts! Isn't it wonderful to see them enjoying every minute and every thing? I hope we all hae many more years with them.


----------



## Jymiemay

paula bedard said:


> Sam's Scrapblog page. He's 10 in this pic, the sienna coloring hides his white face. He slowly went grey starting at age 6 when his seizures started.


Paula what a beautiful page. I am so sorry for your loss. My Diamond is 13 1/2 and she is my best friend too. I get so upset when I think about what I will do without her. 

You mentioned seizures...Diamond has been having small seizures for a little while. So Sam actually had seizures for 4 years?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Diamond is gorgeous- welcome to the forum.


----------



## daisydogmom

This is my favorite thread ever! Just look at all of those sweet white faces!

Celeigh- Your parents' dog Wesley is absolutely beautiful. I love the picture of him drying off on the bushes! What a cutie!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here's another photo of my angel when he was twelve or thirteen. He loved his giant spider, which really wasn't meant to be a dog toy but try telling that to Cody


----------



## Celeigh

daisydogmom said:


> Celeigh- Your parents' dog Wesley is absolutely beautiful. I love the picture of him drying off on the bushes! What a cutie!


Aw, thanks!! I think he's pretty special too!



Finn's Fan said:


> Here's another photo of my angel when he was twelve or thirteen. He loved his giant spider, which really wasn't meant to be a dog toy but try telling that to Cody


Cody is too funny with that spider sitting on him!


----------



## Allan's Girl

The old gold is the best gold. It just gets better with time! My Molly is sure getting white in the face these days but she still has a heart of gold.


----------



## coppers-mom

CVody sure has unique tastes in dog toys! He is adorable and has such a sweet face.
Allan - where's a pic of Molly?


----------



## coppers-mom

We've lost some of these beautiful oldies, but visiting their pictures has reminded me how specil each and everyone is.

I'm bumping up for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## janine

I love the old gold thread....I hadn't seen it before now. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## mylissyk

Thank for bumping this thread up. I loved going through and seeing all of them, tugs at your heart to see the ones who have gone this past year. Those of you who lost an old Gold this year, big hugs to you, and thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Been meaning to respond to this thread, here is a photo I scanned of Tucker when I adopted him at 3yrs of age.










About 2 months after Deardra had passed my vets told me one of his clients was looking for a home for him. After talking about it with my vet I went to see him. It must have been fate 

He has been a wonderful guy and I don't know what life would be like if he I had not met him. He loves to go fishing, canoeing, camping. He gets along great with everyone and everything. His favorite pastime would be chasing the red foxes around the cranberry bogs, I swear they would taunt him to do so. He even had a conversation with one once across the bogs, the fox would yip then Tucker would bark, that went on for 5 minutes or so, something I'll never forget.

He never had any real health issue (unless you count the hot spots here and there) until September of last year when his lungs collapsed, lucky I got him to the vet in time, I almost lost him. He has about a dozen lumps and bumps he has gotten over the years (benign stuff) Thyroid issue found last year, and now we are dealing with arthritis in his elbows. I enjoy every day with him and hope he continues on being his happy self, He turns 13 in June.

Here is a photo of him now, relaxing in the backyard chewing on his plentiful sticks.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Tucker was very cute as a young man but he is even more so noow as a senior!!! :wavey:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What a wonderful idea coopers-mom and these pictures are all great.


FeatherRiverSam here or Sammie as I used to call her, 12 years old, and one of her last trips out on my boat. She sure loved that boat and anything else that had to do with water. In her final year I used to pull up to the handicapped ramp to get her on board. She was the best fly-fishing partner I ever had. Heck she was the best life's partner I ever had - I sure miss her.











*Oh Happy Days!!!*​


----------



## rappwizard

Oh great noble one, our late, great Jake! Still miss you buddy! This photo was taken when Jake was about 8 years old--didn't quite make it to 13. The self-proclaimed King Of Goldens!


----------



## rappwizard

Precious Alli-cat, I see an occasional glimpse of you in the eyes of your niece, Mac-attack! You live on in her eyes and also in my heart.


----------



## Maxs Mom

rappwizard said:


> Oh great noble one, our late, great Jake! Still miss you buddy! This photo was taken when Jake was about 8 years old--didn't quite make it to 13. The self-proclaimed King Of Goldens!


Jake is BEAUTIFUL!!!! My Maxine didn't quite make it to 13 either. She was the QUEEN OF THE WORLD!!! Perhaps she and Jake are ruling RB side by side. LOL

Ann


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*My Old Gold*

Here's my old gold Taz-(I know, the name. I made the mistake of letting my son name him.) However, the name has really fit his personality. He grew up with my son and his three buddies, thinking he was one of the boys. He never knew he was a dog. Wherever they were you would find Taz right in the middle of them whatever it was they were doing. 

Taz was 12 when this picture was taken. He will be 15 on August 31st. He's been with our family since he was 8 weeks old. Life is all about the tennis ball for him or a day at the beach. He's always been full of it and still is, just a little slower at it these days. 

Now that my son is in college, Taz and my hubby have become insperable-they are spending their Golden years together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just love seeing everyone's picutres of their Old Golds-they are so beautiful and so very special. Each of us are so very lucky to have an Old Gold in our lives.


----------



## Starfire5

I, too, just love seeing all these pictures of the older goldies - they are so super special and mellow. I sure do miss my old girl, Cobey with her white face - she left us suddenly in January and the top picture was the last picture I took of her the day she died. 


The second one is Reilly, our 11 year old cancer survivor. Here he is with his grey face.


And of course, this Sunday we will have one more senior girl added to our household with the arrival of our new 9 year old rescue. We requested a "senior" because they're just so special. I don't want to post her picture though until she's ours. I just pray it goes smoothly.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Starfire my hat is off to you for rescuing seniors! Nice to know you will provide a great home for a deserving dog! 

Carolina Mom I am jealous you have your still going at 15. What a great life you have provided too!

Ann


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Starfire,

So sorry for your loss of Cobey, but I am so glad you are opening your heart and home to another Sr. in need. I'm sure Reily is lonesome and grieving too. I am looking forward to seeing pics of your new girl. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## coppers-mom

Starfire - I am so very sorry for your loss of Cobey. I absolutely love Reilly's face and will say a little prayer that your rescue works out.:crossfing


----------



## AmbikaGR

Starfire there has to be a special place in Heaven for folks like yourself who take in these special senior rescues!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

This is Meggie waiting on her 12th birthday this Thursday. Happy birthday my darling girl.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy

Buddy will be 14 on June 27th. I bought him for my 5 year old son from a farm (sorry, won't do that again), but he very quickly became my dog. I couldn't possibly love him more. If I am home, he is at my side and when I sit down, he is in my lap.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Cheryl and buddy said:


> Buddy will be 14 on June 27th. I bought him for my 5 year old son from a farm (sorry, won't do that again), but he very quickly became my dog. I couldn't possibly love him more. If I am home, he is at my side and when I sit down, he is in my lap.



What more could either ask for in a relationship!! :dblthumb2


----------



## AmbikaGR

Meggie'sMom said:


> This is Meggie waiting on her 12th birthday this Thursday. Happy birthday my darling girl.


Meggie looks a lot like my Lucy. Happy early Birthday!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Love to see these photos!
Happy Birthday Meggie, our own forum star!


----------



## Ranger

Oh god, why did I start reading this thread at work? I have tears in my eyes! Love all the pics of the old goldens...remind me how much I miss my old golden retriever who passed away at the age of 14. Unfortunately, all the pics of him are before we digital cameras were the norm. Maybe I'll go hunt for some pics tonight to scan. I miss that golden so much.


----------



## AmberSunrise

King at 13 1/2


----------



## AmberSunrise

Rowdy at 11 1/2


----------



## Claire's Friend

I don't know how I missed this post! Here is Erin Kelly "streaking" after a bath a month ago and Princess Erin back at her 17th birthday party in Jan. I know I should include JOY in this since she just turned 12, but I don't think of her as "old" yet and she certainly doesn't act that way! Maybe next year.....:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

17 and "streaking"??? WOW! That's amazing! 

I love seeing all the sugar faces. 

This is my Jake who lived to be 17. I love how even at 16 1/2 he wanted me to throw the ball. He no longer had it in him to properly retrieve so he would walk after the ball and then roll on it. Modified fetch for the elderly. The heart and mind was willing but the body was weak.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This is my Lyndi that only made it to about 8.5 years old before hemangiosarcoma on the heart took her life in Oct of 2008. I wish I had more Golden years with her, but it was not to be.....


----------



## amy22

Lyndi was sooo pretty Rob.


----------



## jealous1

Beau getting some serious cuddling time w/ dad today--somewhere between 9 and 10 yrs old. Beau doesn't go many places without a squeaky ball in his mouth, including sleep.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Here is Brandy ten, now at the bridge


----------



## coppers-mom

I am laughing out loud at Beau sleeping with his squeaky ball and dad. He is such a doll and quite a character.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

We rescued our Smooch, who's name was BEDLAM, when she was 16 months old, and Smooch was 11 years old Feb. 14, 2010.

Smooch is a WONDERFUL, Affectionate, Sweet-Sweet, Golden Girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping for the Golden Oldies, the SENIORS are SO WONDERFUL.
Some of these Seniors have gone to the Rainbow Bridge now.
God BLESS THEM ALL!!


----------



## Laurie

My Reno is going to be 10 this coming Saturday.......10 going on 3 some days!!! His younger brothers have certainly brought out the puppy in him!!! He's happy, healthy and just the sweetest boy!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno!!*

RENO is one Happy Boy! What a Life!!

Golden Oldies ROCK!!



*This is my Snobear, Samoyed, 10 years old 3 mos., went to the Rainbow Bridge On March 27, 2010.

We Love you SNOBEAR!!*


*SMOOCH is my 11 year old rescued Female Golden Retriever!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Reno*



Laurie said:


> My Reno is going to be 10 this coming Saturday.......10 going on 3 some days!!! His younger brothers have certainly brought out the puppy in him!!! He's happy, healthy and just the sweetest boy!!!


 
RENO is beautiful-HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY to your special boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

RENO

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, you beautiful boy!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

This is my Dylan, he is 12 yrs and 4 mo. young...........

Second one is Frankie he is about 9 (not sure his age, rescue)


----------



## Laurie

What handsome faces!!!!! I love the froggy position Dylan is in....


----------



## Maxs Mom

Happy Birthday Reno (early!) I hope you have many many more!!!!

Dylan you are just precious!!!

Recently I was at a conformation show with Barb and Tito. The veteran dogs came in the ring. Some had their graying faces... I could not hold back the tears. Barb scolded me saying I would get her started, I am sorry but boy I still miss my Max! 

Ann


----------



## Bob Dylan

Laurie, Dylan has done the Froggy position from moment we brought him home.

Maxs Mom, Thanks, and sometimes it is hard to see them growing older, but I Bless every day we have with our crew.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Maggie went to the Bridge last July but whenever I see old gold, my heart melts as I remember my special girl. She had so much character for her senior status (she was about 14). I love the sugar face and the sugar in her coat all over her body. I sure hope I age half as well as she did!


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

All of the Golden Oldies have that TRUE INNER and OUTER BEAUTY.

Love the sugar faces!! Smooch used to do the FROGGY THING!!


----------



## Packleader

This is Lexus(8 1/2yr.) she will give any of the younger ones a run for there money!


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen519 said:


> Bumping for the Golden Oldies, the SENIORS are SO WONDERFUL.
> Some of these Seniors have gone to the Rainbow Bridge now.
> God BLESS THEM ALL!!


 
It makes it hard to look at some of these pictures, but they sure are all gorgeous.


----------



## duckdog

This came from out friend who's taking care of Rosie while we are on vacation tonight on cell phone text message. She's had a really rough past month, but she's looking marvelous tonight.

Be home soon, baby girl. 

She is 12years, 11 months...


----------



## coppers-mom

Hi Riosie! It sure looks like she knows how to pose.

I'm really happy she is doing better.:


----------



## coppers-mom

I remembered this thread and brought it back.
I sure do miss my old guy and am sad for so many of the others on here that went to the rainbow bridge, but we sure had a great time together.:smooch:


----------



## spruce

thanks for bringing up this beautiful thread...


----------



## Angel_Kody

Love the seniors. Just met a 13 year old named Norton...what a sweetie.


----------



## BayBeams

Oh I so love my seniors!! They are so happy and mellow and just seem to enjoy each day. Baylee is more independent and serious but a true love. Beau is a jolly happy soul with a tail that never stops wagging. Apart they each have a special place in my heart and together they make the perfect pair. 
Below is Baylee, the lighter one, wearing her tiara because she thinks she is a princess. Beau, the redish one, is just one happy guy ALL the time!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I love this - and I love and adore my old Gold! 

I had her at the park today, and she was playing ball, running and running and running endlessly, back and forth the length of the field - OUT-running the little puppy - and my heart was just bursting. So much joy and life in her!

Not bad for a 10-year-old! 

And this is her right this minute (dozing in bad lighting - sorry - taken with my blackberry):


----------



## AtticusJordie

"Old Gold"--there's nothing like 'em. Atticus is almost 10 1/2--we believe that Jordie is older than that.

While we've had Atticus since a bit after birth, we've only had Jordie for several years. We've had many good times since they've entered their senior years. This past Summer, I worked for a week or so at a GR rescue--which has mainly senior Goldens. It was a wonderful experience. To see the joy in the their eyes when they saw a friendly face--even if it was to serve them supper, water or a quick romp in the exercise pen--it did my heart good. And theirs, too.

When the time comes (preferably not in the near future) to look for another companion, we'd like a puppy--but at present I'd love another senior.

Thanks for the memories.

SJ


----------



## Duke's Mommy

*Here is 13 year old Duke!*

Here is 13 year old Duke! He was 13 on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## BayBeams

For those that don't yet have a senior in their home they don't know what they are missing. This is the time when the years of wisdom become so apparent and the seniors really shine. The relationship with the oldersters is so special as they have blossomed with time. Yes, there are those challenges that come with age but they are far outweighed by those moments, those knowing special moments ....


----------



## Solas Goldens

I don't have any old Gold's yet, but your is sure sweet!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here is 8-year-old Finn today stealing a Christmas gift (for him) off the table and then "hiding" at the top of the stairs. The woobie is the Grinch, delivered from a dear friend in Oklahoma who knows the crack head well


----------



## Sweet Girl

BayBeams said:


> For those that don't yet have a senior in their home they don't know what they are missing. This is the time when the years of wisdom become so apparent and the seniors really shine. The relationship with the oldersters is so special as they have blossomed with time. Yes, there are those challenges that come with age but they are far outweighed by those moments, those knowing special moments ....


This is SO true. I have completely fallen in love with senior dogs because of my sweet girl. My heart just melts.


----------



## AKGOLD

My 11 yr old golden, soon to be 12 still acts like a puppy off and on during the day. Aside from the aches and pains catching up with her she still likes to go train, just not quite as long of marks.









At 8 yrs old











11 yrs old


----------



## ragtym

My soon-to-be 14 year old - Faith
Hanging out outside








Playing tug with her 5 year old nephew








Just after a bath - she's a little cranky...and giving me the evil eye








Trying to ignore me









That's also her in my profile pic, also playing with her nephew.


----------



## 2StupidDogs

Old Gold is definitely the best. My Barckley is 14.5 now. She's showing her age, but so sweet and lovable!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I just had to bump this thread. Hoping to see some more Golden oldies :heartbeat


----------



## coppers-mom

So many of our lovely golden oldies are gone, but they were sure all treasures.
I've never had a puppy(my youngest rescue was about 5 and oldest at least 12) so I guess I can't truly say I like the older ones best since I haven't tried a young one, but I do.:smooch:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Thank you soooo much for bumping up this thread. So many tears looking at these pics. I know some of the dogs have gone to the bridge since ... 

Whenever I see those sweet sugar faces, I am flooded with memories of Bear. Bear only lived to 8.5 and died from complications resulting from a brain tumour, but he was the most loved and cherished boy. I could never have imagined such a perfect dog, and the bond we shared was like nothing I had every experienced. I still miss him every single day. I am not sure what he would have made of the two crazies, Paddy and Katie, though!

Thank you Steve for bumping up this thread! I just loved it. While it made me sad to look at all the pictures or departed dogs, it also made me so hopeful. As I know so many of the seniors continue to do so well!! Bring it on!!

Here are a few shots of Bear. Most of our pictures are old paper shots, but here are a few digital ones I have!


----------



## Maxs Mom

This thread needs constant bumping and revisiting. Yes unfortunately we have several dearly departed ones here, BUT we also have ones having birthdays crossing into 'old gold' status that we need to welcome and enjoy. 

It will be awhile before I have old gold to share again, but I love the sweet wonderful faces. We all show so many pictures of puppies, I love the wonderful ones who go the distance. Whatever that distance was. 

Today on my computer this picture of Max popped up. I stopped looked at it a while, wanting to run my finger through her belly fluff, and bury my face in her tummy like I used to do. I know you are still with me Max... however I miss you something fierce.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maxs Mom said:


> This thread needs constant bumping and revisiting.


Yes it does, bumping up. I dare not put little Fiona on here ( she turns 9 in Oct) or Susan Marie will yell at me again :uhoh:::wave:


----------



## Otter

*Here's our old Golden*

This is Nellie. She just turned 13-1/2. She has really slowed down the last few months. She is mostly blind in one eye now and really doesn't hear well. She still seems happy, still likes to eat, and enjoys company. She tolerates our other Golden Barkley. She spends a lot of time sleeping now and does not like the heat.

Nellie has outlived all her puppy playmates. She has outlived her brother Henry who died from osteosarcoma way too young (8 y.o) a couple years ago. She's also outlived her adopted sister Giggles who also died suddenly and way too young (9 y.o.) to lymphoma last February.


----------



## GoldenCamper

*Mods: May I humbly suggest this thread become a sticky? The senior section does not have one and this would be perfect. 
* 
I love looking at all the sugar faces, they tug at the heart for sure. I met an sugar faced senior Golden boy yesterday and it made my day


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> *Mods: May I humbly suggest this thread become a sticky? The senior section does not have one and this would be perfect.
> *
> I love looking at all the sugar faces, they tug at the heart for sure. I met an sugar faced senior Golden boy yesterday and it made my day


I agree! You may need to PM a MOD and ask them to do it though.


----------



## Debles

This thread brings me such sweet memories and tears.
I can't believe Gunnie is a senior now (He's 8)


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, guys. I just went back to page one and looked at all the old gold that has been celebrated in this thread. My eyes teared up everytime I saw a photo and then saw an updated signature at the bottom of the post saying the dear old soul had gone to the bridge. 

This is such a wonderful thread. 

I have a new picture I want to add of Tesia, but I'm having troubles uploading it. I'll keep trying..


----------



## PrincessDi

I don't think I've ever posted to this thread before. Our Max will be 14 10/12. We thought we were going to loose him after we lost Di in May. He had quit eating and a vet had scared us and said he had hemangiosarcoma (the same thing we lost Di to). But after a 3rd opinion and many tests, they were wrong. He is now eating everything in site, but loosing Di definitely aged him and us as well. Hoping that we will have him for a while longer. We took him swimming a few days ago, and he still enjoys a good swim!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, guys. I just went back to page one and looked at all the old gold that has been celebrated in this thread. My eyes teared up everytime I saw a photo and then saw an updated signature at the bottom of the post saying the dear old soul had gone to the bridge.
> 
> This is such a wonderful thread.
> 
> I have a new picture I want to add of Tesia, but I'm having troubles uploading it. I'll keep trying..


and I thought that I was the only one having problems attaching pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> and I thought that I was the only one having problems attaching pictures.


I honestly don't get it. I can only upload pics from my blackberry - not from my camera. It isn't the size of them - they're under the allowable size limit. But it's frustrating because the shots on my camera are FAR better than the ones I snap on my blackberry!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bumping up.


----------



## Debles

In loving memory of my beautiful Selka who had his last Labor Day with us last year at this time. He went to the Bridge on 9/9/2010 from bone cancer. He was 11. I miss him so.

His last roll in the grass.
and his beautiful smile. Always with me.


----------



## Swampcollie

Maxi has added a couple of years since this thread started. She's now 12 1/2 and still full of herself.


----------



## Debles

AWWWW Maxi is gorgeous!!!


----------



## AlanK

Debles said:


> In loving memory of my beautiful Selka who had his last Labor Day with us last year at this time. He went to the Bridge on 9/9/2010 from bone cancer. He was 11. I miss him so.
> 
> His last roll in the grass.
> and his beautiful smile. Always with me.



Mr Selka was a very handsome boy. I cant put myself in your place Deb. I think I know.... however its impossible until experienced....hugs to you my friend.

I hope I will be able to post sugar faced pictures of my buddy here.


----------



## AlanK

Swampcollie said:


> Maxi has added a couple of years since this thread started. She's now 12 1/2 and still full of herself.


She is so beautiful and happy.


----------



## BayBeams

Here is a photo of Baylee. She is 10 and this was taken at her "Pink Party" where we honored her retirement from obedience competition and celebrated her accomplishments. She is a real princess and sweetheart and the tiara suits her persoanality. I never think of her as old but this party really brought it forward that she is not a youngster any more. 
She is still young at heart....


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh my, Baylee is gorgeous in her tiara. I love these sugar faced sweet dogs. I can't believe my sweet and goofy Kosmo is 10 also.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This thread just caught my attention again and realized no one PM'd us to make this a Sticky. However I have made it so now.


----------



## Claire's Friend

BayBeams said:


> Here is a photo of Baylee. She is 10 and this was taken at her "Pink Party" where we honored her retirement from obedience competition and celebrated her accomplishments. She is a real princess and sweetheart and the tiara suits her persoanality. I never think of her as old but this party really brought it forward that she is not a youngster any more.
> She is still young at heart....


Oh be still my heart ! I just adore her :smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

So glad I bumped the thread. Meant to PM a mod to ask for a sticky but wanted to PM all of them and could not find out who all of them were. I've been here long enough to now most of them, just not the type to ask for anything. Thanks for making this a sticky Rob!


----------



## Debles

SO grateful this is a sticky now!!! Thanks Rob!!!!


----------



## Angelina

Just felt like celebrating my old gold again!

Angelina rolling after a good swim:


----------



## BayBeams

Love the picture of your old friend rolling after a lovely swim. Looks so comfy...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

GREAT PICTURE, Kim!! The coloring is perfect!


----------



## Angelina

Angelina after a swim...I liked the light and expression in this one. We need to see some more old gold around here! (hint, hint)


----------



## coppers-mom

Angelina said:


> _I liked the light and expression in this one_


Me too.:smooch:


----------



## Angelina

ok, I get to hog this post with another old gold of Angelina, taken over the Thanksgiving weekend at our newly discovered local waterfall. Again I like the contrast of light and dark.

Lets see some more old gold sugar faces!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Angelina*

Your Angelina is gorgeous.

I miss my Smooch, so much. She was almost 12 years old when we had to send her to the Rainbow Bridge last year on December 7th.

Here are some pictures of my Smooch.


----------



## Angelina

Oh she looks like she was such a happy pup. Do you still have your big fluffy white one? From your signature I guess that is Tonka and it looks like you have a red beauty Tucker? So hard to lose our dogs but can't imagine not getting to know another honest, beautiful soul and go without dogs at all. I try to enjoy every day I have with Angelina; especially after reading all the horror stories on this forum! I never realized you could have them happy and healthy one day and lose them the next.

I hope we can see some more old gold!!


----------



## hvgoldens4

I am certainly celebrating "old gold"! We are lucky enough to be loved by 4 goldens over the age of 10. Our Bailey will be 15 years young on December 14th!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

There's nothing better than a dose of sugar to start my day with.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Bailey is SO HANDSOME! He looks like a real cuddle bug!


----------



## Angelina

Wow! 15! So there is hope for having Angelina another 4 - 5 years! He is a handsome dude. Now we need pictures of the others too! Thank you, my day is starting rotten and you helped me focus on the good instead of the bad! K


----------



## dborgers

I'm (ahem) "distinguished looking". Like George Clooney.

- Andy


----------



## Deber

Keep the old gold coming! Warms my heart and my favorite thread to follow. Nothing like our Seniors, they are just the best.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Andy is so handsome. I love his sugar face, his eyes are so young and vibrant!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Penny!!

- Andy









(Andy's dad: Andy was looking at our Bichon, who's extremely camera shy. Like Ava Gabor was LOL)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I think Andy and Penny could give these young whipper-snappers a run for their money. What's that saying about old age, cunning and treachery beats youthful exhuberance every time!


----------



## dborgers

Penny's Mom said:


> I think Andy and Penny could give these young whipper-snappers a run for their money. What's that saying about old age, cunning and treachery beats youthful exhuberance every time!


His youthful exuberance exhibits itself quickly at the sight/smell of:

- Food
- Swimming Places
- Bouncing Tennis Balls
- Jingling Car Keys
- Me walking in the door ... even if I just went to the trash can LOL

You may recall the story of Buddy, the little guy Laura in Ontario adopted two weeks ago today. He learned everything he knows from Andy. Including to pee just standing there. Why lift one's leg when that works just fine? Andy will if marking for the benefit of future young whippersnappers who may wonder who rules that particular weed in a strange place LOL.

Where are some pictures of Penny? I'd like to see them


----------



## dborgers

Andy (L) and his protege, Buddy (R), at Buddy's pot roast farewell party prior to his adoption by Laura 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

They're so cute together. I never thought of a pot roast party. I'll have to do that for her birthday coming up Jan. 3. With all the fixins': potatoes (her favorite) green beans (her favorite) carrots (her favorite) and of course beef (her favorite)!

I post some pics in the photo forum a few days ago. I thought they were really nice pictures. I'm experimenting with my new camera.

Her favorite winter game is stealing papers out of the recycle bag that we keep in the laundry room. We think it's cute, it's cheap, easy to clean up and she loves thinking she's being a clever girl and outsmarting us!  One of our English members called her a 'cheeky girl'. I think that suits her perfectly!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/107909-let-games-begin.html


----------



## goldensrbest

There is something,very special about our white faced older goldens, this is my kooper, he will be 9 in feb.


----------



## dborgers

Penny's a DOLL!  What a cute face. Awww


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thank you! We think so too!


----------



## dborgers

Penny's Mom said:


> They're so cute together. I never thought of a pot roast party. I'll have to do that for her birthday coming up Jan. 3. With all the fixins': potatoes (her favorite) green beans (her favorite) carrots (her favorite) and of course beef (her favorite)!


Oh, ya! MUST have all the fixins too LOL


----------



## dborgers

Kooper's a VERY handsome boy! I have to go to bed ... with a big smile on my face!

Thanks for the pics all


----------



## coppers-mom

Here are some pics of my first old gold find - June 2002.
Tramp had been dumped and was sitting at my fishing hole. I hadn't had a dog for over 15 years and didn't even know what breed he was when I 
brought him home. 

I also had no clue that his coat was sufficient to keep him warm:doh: and since I had just moved here from a much warmer climate I thought he needed clothes. What a sweetheart.:smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest

This was my beloved,spencer.


----------



## goldensrbest

coppers-mom said:


> Here are some pics of my first old gold find - June 2002.
> Tramp had been dumped and was sitting at my fishing hole. I hadn't had a dog for over 15 years and didn't even know what breed he was when I
> brought him home.
> 
> I also had no clue that his coat was sufficient to keep him warm:doh: and since I had just moved here from a much warmer climate I thought he needed clothes. What a sweetheart.:smooch:


 I DID NOT KNOW YOU HAD ANOTHER GOLDEN, OTHER THAN COOPER, he was a red head, now we must get you a new golden sometime soon.


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor Spencer! He's in the snow and no clothes!!!!:doh:

What a sweet face.:smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest

coppers-mom said:


> poor spencer! He's in the snow and no clothes!!!!:doh:
> 
> what a sweet face.:smooch:


 yeah, that was just days before we lost him, i love that dog sooo much.


----------



## coppers-mom

I've had four senior red male golden rescues since 2002.:smooch:
Tramp (I found him) was my first - I had him 8 months.
Boomer (owner couldn't keep him any more) was my second - 16 months.
Chance (shelter boy whose time was up) my third - 2 years 4 months.
and Copper (another shelter reject) my fourth and last for a while - 6 years 16 days..

With the four small dogs (well, Jack is only small in height), 6 cats and one horse I just couldn't handle another dog. Any more I find or that find me will have to be rehomed.


----------



## goldensrbest

coppers-mom said:


> I've had four senior red male golden rescues since 2002.:smooch:
> Tramp (I found him) was my first - I had him 8 months.
> Boomer (owner couldn't keep him any more) was my second - 16 months.
> Chance (shelter boy whose time was up) my third - 2 years 4 months.
> and Copper (another shelter reject) my fourth and last for a while - 6 years 16 days..
> 
> With the four small dogs (well, Jack is only small in height), 6 cats and one horse I just couldn't handle another dog. Any more I find or that find me will have to be rehomed.


 Wow, i didn't know, i still have my hopes up, that one will cross your path.


----------



## hubbub

Oh my gosh - I'm IN LOVE with this thread!!! 

Melts my heart over and over


----------



## Finn's Fan

My current "old" gold Finn, surveying his kingdom. The next is my angel, my heart, Cody, who passed from this world at 14 years, 3 months and 4 days old. Last photo is Cody with his brother Toby on their 13th birthday. Toby lived to be over 16 years old!


----------



## Finn's Fan

*My angel Cody*

A few more of the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, who still holds most of my heart.


----------



## dborgers

This is my old gold, Andy. Out for a walkabout behind the house and lots of back scratching for the first time in a few days. He finally got his appetite back after a nasty chemo reaction (lymphoma Stage IIIa) and his leg sprain isn't affecting his gait anymore. Yeah! I think we'll make the lake Sunday. His favorite place. He loves swimming after ducks. That is, until mama and her chicks turn around towrads him. Then he paddles for shore for all he's worth!!


----------



## dborgers

_Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge

_Aw. If she's like mine, no doubt it's been raided. But in Heaven, there's unlimited food in there. Whatever they want


----------



## newport

Do all goldens go white faced at a young age? My Irish Setters went white at about 6.


----------



## dborgers

_Do all goldens go white faced at a young age? My Irish Setters went white at about 6.

_We only know Andy's approximate age when we got him, 1-2.
He started going white at 6. In my experience they're like people. Some start getting gray hairs at 30, some not until 60.


----------



## dborgers

Speaking of 'fridge at the bridge', this is Andy tonight. For a solid half hour. My wife went to the store minutes after this photo of her cutting up chicken for our dinner tonight. She got back, set the groceries down, and stepped into her home office. While she was gone for a minute Andy counter surfed and ate an entire loaf of oat bread. He still wanted dinner, of course. LOL


----------



## 2tired

My handsome and dignified and sweet Casey.
He was well, other than a few senior "issues", until his sudden passing October 16, 2011, likely from a hemangiosarcoma tumor rupture. He was 13 years, 1 1/2 month.
Miss you baby.


----------



## PrincessDi

2tired said:


> My handsome and dignified and sweet Casey.
> He was well, other than a few senior "issues", until his sudden passing October 16, 2011, likely from a hemangiosarcoma tumor rupture. He was 13 years, 1 1/2 month.
> Miss you baby.


Your Casey sure was a handsome boy. I'm so sorry that you lost him to this terrible disease. We lost our Di to this disease as well in May.


----------



## PrincessDi

Finn's Fan said:


> A few more of the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, who still holds most of my heart.


Finn was a beautiful boy. Can definitely see that he was very special.


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> This is my old gold, Andy. Out for a walkabout behind the house and lots of back scratching for the first time in a few days. He finally got his appetite back after a nasty chemo reaction (lymphoma Stage IIIa) and his leg sprain isn't affecting his gait anymore. Yeah! I think we'll make the lake Sunday. His favorite place. He loves swimming after ducks. That is, until mama and her chicks turn around towrads him. Then he paddles for shore for all he's worth!!


Sending thoughts and prayers that handsome Andy, enjoys swimming and playing for many years to come.


----------



## Laurie

Reno is my old gold!!!! This is Reno a couple of days ago out playing with us and his brothers....6.5 months after his hemangio diagnosis!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> Speaking of 'fridge at the bridge', this is Andy tonight. For a solid half hour. My wife went to the store minutes after this photo of her cutting up chicken for our dinner tonight. She got back, set the groceries down, and stepped into her home office. While she was gone for a minute Andy counter surfed and ate an entire loaf of oat bread. He still wanted dinner, of course. LOL


Way to go Andy!:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

2tired said:


> My handsome and dignified and sweet Casey.
> He was well, other than a few senior "issues", until his sudden passing October 16, 2011, likely from a hemangiosarcoma tumor rupture. He was 13 years, 1 1/2 month.
> Miss you baby.


Casey was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom

Finn's Fan said:


> A few more of the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, who still holds most of my heart.


 

that one is my favorite. such a wonderful picture of some lovely old gold.:smooch:


----------



## Angelina

Awww wonderful pictures all of those who still are and who are waiting at the bridge, thank you so much for sharing....


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie,

Can't tell you how wonderful it is to see Reno playing ball and happy!! Hope you have him for many years to come. He is beautiful!!



Laurie said:


> Reno is my old gold!!!! This is Reno a couple of days ago out playing with us and his brothers....6.5 months after his hemangio diagnosis!!!!
> 
> Reno - dec 26.MTS - YouTube


----------



## Golden123

Loving all these pictures! So sweet.


----------



## Angelina

We are getting behind on our celebrations so thought I'd throw one out of Angelina (tired of her yet?). It has been a while. She still amazes me how smart she is...she outsmarts Cannella constantly by stealing Nellie's ball. She still plays like a little puppy and insists on her fair time (a bit more) for belly rubs, scratches and just general attention. Here she is again, the star of my show, Angelina:


----------



## coppers-mom

Angelina said:


> (_tired of her yet?_).


Not a chance.


----------



## GoldenMum

We had a wonderdul time at Christmas, 20 of us gathered at our home for a couple of days. My niece snapped some pics. Two of Clyde came out great! Thought I'd share. Clyde was 11 on September 12th, and is definitely my heart boy. I'll have to get some of his sissy Bonnie!


----------



## Angelina

I absolutely LOVE those pictures of Clyde! Can't wait to see Bonnie!


----------



## coppers-mom

Clyde!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:smooch:

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28

I cannot read this thread without tears running down my face, the good kind of tear. I love the veterans so much.


----------



## LibertyME

Lexi...









Liberty


----------



## Ljilly28

Liberty is so very stunning. Lexi's white face makes me want to kiss her.


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor baby - she has icicles hanging on her face! Her beautiful face I must add.


----------



## Angelina

I LOVE this picture of her smiling and so happy! Excellent shots!


----------



## OutWest

Love these pics...mine's just 6.5 months, so I have a few years to go...but enjoy seeing everyone else's old gold...there are three who come to our dog park. They are very sweet. The eldest just wanders up to everyone and anyone and waits for his ear scratch...


----------



## GoldenCamper

I love to see this thread go on and on. These guys and girls make my heart melt.



coppers-mom said:


> Poor baby - she has icicles hanging on her face! Her beautiful face I must add.


Half the time I have icicles hanging off my face too  She is much more photogenic than I :


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I love to see this thread go on and on. These guys and girls make my heart melt.
> 
> 
> 
> Half the time I have icicles hanging off my face too  She is much more photogenic than I :


I'll be posting my Toby here next week sometime. He turns 8 next Tuesday and I am celebrating his "seniorhood" by getting my own eyes dilated and examined by an ophthalmologist. It's a case of dog inspires owner.  To be frank, though, I feel like I should be posting in the puppy thread instead of the Old Gold, because he is still doing some puppylike things. :smooch:


----------



## Neeko13

*My old gold!!!*

The house is full of old gold, Nitey is 12 and 1/2 , and Nash just celebrated his 10th birthday....I love them so...I tell Nitey every day that I have enjoyed everyday that he has spent with me, hoping for him to see his 13th birthday, so we can celebrate once again, in style!!!!! 
Nash 10 years old with Nitey ....







Nitey 12 1/2 years young ::







Nash's birthday bash..







Nitey, My :heartbeat dog..







And Nitey with his fav, Ice Cream


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> I love to see this thread go on and on. These guys and girls make my heart melt.
> 
> 
> 
> Half the time I have icicles hanging off my face too  She is much more photogenic than I :


 
Well then you should both come down here for the winter.


----------



## coppers-mom

nash666- those pictures are great, but this one is my fav. It's like - just go ahead and stick that hat on me. I've partied 'til I'm pooped.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This thread is so precious and so heartwarming, but so sad. So many of these sweet babies are no longer with us.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> This thread is so precious and so heartwarming, but so sad. So many of these sweet babies are no longer with us.


Sadly most or all of the early ones are gone. When I first started this thread it was a direct result of so many seniors having so many health problems that I wanted to concentrate on the positive and truly celebrate them.

It hurts so much when you lsose them, but they enrich your life both while they are here and forever after.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't help thinking of the brat pack---Tucker, Barkley, Copper and Toby. Now all gone. So sad, so very sad.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't help thinking of the brat pack---Tucker, Barkley, Copper and Toby. Now all gone. So sad, so very sad.


It is sad. I'm sure they are stirring up mischief in doggie heaven! I miss my Barkley Boo.


----------



## Angelina

It is a thread of memories of good times as well as the current old gold that often can be left out with because of all the cute puppies that abound. I have a new appreciation for my 'old gold' and yes, she acts like a 2 year old sometimes, acts like a little old lady sometimes, but I am always amazed at her beauty and intelligence. I know I will be devastated when she goes but when ready, will be able to look at these old threads and be glad I posted her.

Those dogs in the party hats are just so precious! Happy birthday to you and thank you for sharing your old gold. I think it is a wonderful thread and am grateful it was created (before my time...). K


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't help thinking of the brat pack---Tucker, Barkley, Copper and Toby. Now all gone. So sad, so very sad.


:yes::smooch: I miss them all, but they sure gave us a lot of love and laughter while they were here. it took me a long time to be able to look at this thread after I lost copper and it still brings a tear to my eye, but I also smile at all of the memories. I also just LOVE the seniors. I like puppies, but never had one and I just LOVE the seniors.

and then there is Angelina who has thankfully "hogged" this thread right back into existence.:wave:


----------



## Angelina

Thanks Coppers-mom, I'm glad you don't mind! She is the first senior I've owned. Rusty died when he was only 5. Growing up we were very poor and it seemed everytime I fell in love with a dog we were kicked out of our rental homes and my mom "found a home on the farm for him". So I never had an old dog. I though I would hate it that her face turned white but I don't, it really gives it distinction. The only thing I fear is her having any pain at all at the end and will do my best to make sure she doesn't. So thanks for putting up with me and my senior love affair. One day I'll be on the other side of the fence looking back but until then I plan to keep enjoying every moment she is in my life.


----------



## maple1144

Wow this was an amazing thread, I found it yesterday and just caught up, so sad to see beautiful smiling faces and then signatures to break our hearts but so worth it


----------



## GoldenCamper

Fiona is still a kid at 9+yrs. Her face has gotten a bit sugary over the past year. This is from yesterdays afternoon walk in the snow.










And New Years Day 2012, feets not touching the ground  Sorry out of focus but you get the idea.










This gal climbed a mountain with me last fall and kicked my butt.












hotel4dogs said:


> I can't help thinking of the brat pack---Tucker, Barkley, Copper and Toby. Now all gone. So sad, so very sad.


 It is very sad, sure miss my boy more than I have let on. I have walked the same areas around here for 2 decades with my dogs now. We have had a few "brat packs" come and go. So sad to see someone walk alone, so happy to see them with a new friend. And so it goes. So many fond memories and new ones yet to be created.

Found my post for Tucker on page 9 for those interested. And yes he did have his 13th B-day. Lived 13yrs 3 months.



coppers-mom said:


> I also just LOVE the seniors. I like puppies, but never had one and I just LOVE the seniors.


Same here Teresa. LOVE the seniors  Remember the pic I posted of Tucker's friend Bear? Sugar head Bear? That 14+yr old boy reminded me of a Hereford cow  What a character he was.










I should include Amber too, another friend, she was 14+. Sweet girl.










And my heart girl Deardra:heartbeat. Her last Christmas with me. She loved to open her presents. Had her very own Christmas tree. 










Celebrate every moment with your seniors


----------



## Claire's Friend

Well that beautiful young lady Fiona, looks just like a Snow Queen !! I think it's good for you to practice putting Fi's pic in the Senior Section every once in a while. Then it won't be such a shock when she really has to go there.:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Claire's Friend said:


> Well that beautiful young lady Fiona, looks just like a Snow Queen !! I think it's good for you to practice putting Fi's pic in the Senior Section every once . Then it won't be such a shock when she really has to go there.:


Her chariot awaits if she gets that far you know. And if I have to put skis on the darn thing I will. Maybe have her future boy dog pull it for me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your Old Golds are so beautiful and precious, enjoyed looking at their pictures.

I so miss my Old Gold but think of him everyday, he'll always be in my heart.


----------



## PrincessDi

*Everyone's old gold is SO beautiful!! But...............*



GoldenCamper said:


> Fiona is still a kid at 9+yrs. Her face has gotten a bit sugary over the past year. This is from yesterdays afternoon walk in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And New Years Day 2012, feets not touching the ground  Sorry out of focus but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gal climbed a mountain with me last fall and kicked my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very sad, sure miss my boy more than I have let on. I have walked the same areas around here for 2 decades with my dogs now. We have had a few "brat packs" come and go. So sad to see someone walk alone, so happy to see them with a new friend. And so it goes. So many fond memories and new ones yet to be created.
> 
> Found my post for Tucker on page 9 for those interested. And yes he did have his 13th B-day. Lived 13yrs 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Teresa. LOVE the seniors  Remember the pic I posted of Tucker's friend Bear? Sugar head Bear? That 14+yr old boy reminded me of a Hereford cow  What a character he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should include Amber too, another friend, she was 14+. Sweet girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my heart girl Deardra:heartbeat. Her last Christmas with me. She loved to open her presents. Had her very own Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrate every moment with your seniors


My My.....What a *LOVELY *collection of old gold you have had Golden Camper!! Tucker was *Priceless Gold!!*


----------



## PrincessDi

Just to join in. I know I've posted our Max in this section previously, but just celebrating that he is still gracing us with his golden love at 14 1/4. Did not think he'd make 14 this past October. He is my love.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Such a handsome boy. I love his smile, it reminds me of Erin !!


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

I had no idea that Fiona was 9 years old-she is a beauty!
I, too, love the Old Gold.
My Smooch, almost 12 years old, was a beautiful senior, lost in 2010, as was my Snobear, 10 years old.


----------



## Karen519

*Princess Di*

Princess Di

So glad that MAX is still with you. Wonderful pictures of him!!


----------



## gold4me

Here is my precious Emmy who just celebrated her 10th birthday


----------



## PrincessDi

Such a handsome boy. I love his smile, it reminds me of Erin !! 
SM-Erin had a smile that lit up everything. Just loved the pictures of her in her princess outfits!

My Smooch, almost 12 years old, was a beautiful senior, lost in 2010, as was my Snobear, 10 years old. Today 01:37 PM My Smooch, almost 12 years old, was a beautiful senior, lost in 2010, as was my Snobear, 10 years old.

Karen-Smooch and Snobear were beautiful seniors! I know you miss them so much.

Here is my precious Emmy who just celebrated her 10th birthday 
Gold4me-Emmy is a gorgeous junior, senior. Pretty sugar face! Happy 10th sweet Emmy!!


----------



## Angelina

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these pictures of the sugar faces! Thank you all for continuing to share your Old Golds and your memories. It is wonderful to see seniors who have enjoyed such great lives with their loving people! K


----------



## Darenka

It's my first attempt to post pictures but I want to celebrate my own beloved old gold. She turned 11 in August, but she's still the best traveler, companion, and friend I could hope for.










Fall is for Goldens:









Rest break on a hike:









Another river that has been tried out for dipping/swimming potential. I think she's loved them all:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PrincessDi said:


> Just to join in. I know I've posted our Max in this section previously, but just celebrating that he is still gracing us with his golden love at 14 1/4. Did not think he'd make 14 this past October. He is my love.


Your Old Gold Max is beautiful, great pictures of him, he looks precious.

My Taz lived to be 15.5, I hope your Max will be with you years to come.


----------



## Otter

This is a great thread.

I've already posted about Nellie (page 16 of this thread I think) and other parts here at GRF, but here is a recent picture of Nellie. She turned 14 this month.

She is blind (due to GRU) and last week during a geriatric checkup, was diagnosed with hypothyroid (all other tests came back fine though! ). She's a good old gal. A real sweetheart and has seen a lot over the years.


----------



## maggie1951

Otter said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I've already posted about Nellie (page 16 of this thread I think) and other parts here at GRF, but here is a recent picture of Nellie. She turned 14 this month.
> 
> She is blind (due to GRU) and last week during a geriatric checkup, was diagnosed with hypothyroid (all other tests came back fine though! ). She's a good old gal. A real sweetheart and has seen a lot over the years.


Just love that photo


----------



## Karen519

*Nellie*

Your Nellie is a heartbreaker!!


----------



## Angelina

I agree, Nellie is beautiful!


----------



## coppers-mom

Max is gorgeous and oh so sweet.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks so much Teresa. Max thinks that you're pretty spiffy, nice and fun too! He has a very high opinion of Jack as well!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:



coppers-mom said:


> Max is gorgeous and oh so sweet.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Angelina

Max looks like a very happy fellow...sure do love those golden grins!!


----------



## GoldensInRI

Will have to edit and repost my photo - it was humungus! Sorry


----------



## GoldensInRI

Opps! sorry for the jumbo sized photo!!! Resizing brain drain at midnight!


----------



## SeaMonster

Great photos


----------



## Angelina

Just checking in! We are busy but GRF is not forgotten...life is full!

Angelina bringing me back the ball. I hide the balls all over the house and the girls bring them back to me for a little treat. It is a good evening / rainy day game....

Love my bright eyed frosty face...she will be 11 next week...


----------



## coppers-mom

There's the pretty girl - I've been missing your pics. What a lovely, lovely face.
Happy almost Birthday!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Angelina said:


> Just checking in! We are busy but GRF is not forgotten...life is full!
> 
> Angelina bringing me back the ball. I hide the balls all over the house and the girls bring them back to me for a little treat. It is a good evening / rainy day game....
> 
> Love my bright eyed frosty face...she will be 11 next week...


She would fit right in our house with that adorable ball face!


----------



## Angelina

awww thank you all. Here she is digging which she has not done in a long time. I am just thrilled she is acting like a puppy again. Before I rescued Cannella she was acting pretty bored and old. It is true a younger dog can give an older dog a 2nd puppyhood! She even leapted into the air 2 feet the other day after a ball. Of course I try to discourage it as that can make her sore, but she really is acting more and more like a 2 year old. Now I'd like to see some of your seniors and how are they doing these days? Do they act young or old? K


----------



## GoldenCamper

Had to post this one because of the cuteness factor Mr Gibson had his 7th birthday earlier this month. Not a "senior" yet. But I guess seeing as Fiona is 9+ it was ok to post in the senior thread  Neither act like seniors for sure.

He looked on today quizzically at Fiona as she came out the snowy woods with several feet of debris (pine tree branches, thorns, etc) hanging off her. Took a few minutes to de-tangle her. Never slowed her down. The huntress just had to torment the squirrel population.

Gibson's dad (sire) turns 16 next month


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's a fabulous photo Steve! I'd buy a greeting card with those adorable faces on it!


----------



## Angelina

OMG how cute is that?!!!??? That could definately be a card! Thank you for ending my work day on a very high note! And 16? Wow! Good genetics!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely a cute factor of 10+++++++


----------



## coppers-mom

wow. cute, cute, cute pic of gibson and Fiona.
Steve - those puppy dog eyes say it all - you are one very well loved man.
Quite deserved IMO.


----------



## Angelina

Angelina's new hair-do....

She had to get clipped especially in the folds of her neck (which you cannot see) and it needed to be done quickly. I had an all day class so my partner made an appointment for noon, then took the dogs on a 2 hour hike. Took the dogs in and the groomer said no way! She was way too dirty for him to just clip her neck! ugh!

So I borrowed clippers; got my next door neighbor a hair stylist (clippers were way dull), gave her a nice bath and blow dry and we did our best! No, not professional but she needed it done now. She goes back to the vet Sat. and hoping the meds, clean fur, no swimming has helped.

Here is my girl in all her clipped glory!


----------



## coppers-mom

She looks good! You should have seen the chop job I did on Copper.
I would say it embarassed him, but nothing did in fact.

I hope the meds and less ruff help and she gets back to swimming soon. Hugs and kisses to your lovely girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper

She looks wonderful as ever  Just took Fiona in for her physical today and waiting for all the fancy blood work on everything known to mankind to come back$$$ But she is acting just dandy as ever.

I asked to borrow some thinning shears once, those things were dull as a hoe. They work well now though, I can sharpen anything.


----------



## PrincessDi

Angelina looks clean and beautiful as always! Hope she's able to enjoy a swim soon!


----------



## PrincessDi

*Recent pictures of my boy Max*

I promised a forum member that I would take some pictures of my boy Max. We are so blessed to have him and more blessed that he is still enjoying life!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

PrincessDi said:


> I promised a forum member that I would take some pictures of my boy Max. We are so blessed to have him and more blessed that he is still enjoying life!!


Such a cutie pie. He has a smile just like Princess Erin


----------



## PrincessDi

I SO remember Princess Erin's smile!! I miss that pretty girl and all her beautiful outfits.


----------



## Angelina

I love his white face (and head)! How old is Max?


----------



## PrincessDi

Max is 14 1/2. He started getting white around 6 years old.


----------



## Angelina

wow that is wonderful, especially since he is so happy and smiling in all the pics! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad to see Max looking ood and smiling!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519

*Princess Di*

Princess Di

Max LOOKS JUST AMAZING-What a doll face!!!:wave:


----------



## PrincessDi

Thank you Karen! He is such a good boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PrincessDi said:


> I promised a forum member that I would take some pictures of my boy Max. We are so blessed to have him and more blessed that he is still enjoying life!!


 
Max is beautiful, wishing you many more years of happiness and love with him.


----------



## Angelina

*Just checking in...*

Angelina is still going strong! She plays like a puppy when we are swimming at the lagoon...very competitive with Nellie and the new game is to sneak up and steal Nellie's ball whenever she can. Then she hides it somewhere! So funny!

Here are a few pictures just to say hi! 11 years old and still going strong!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the thread hog returns.

Those are wonderful pictures of a pretty, happy, sweet girl. Sure gave me a smile this evening.:smooch::wave:
I sure do want to kiss her sugar face. Sweet, sweet, sweet.


----------



## Angelina

Thank you but can't really hog it these days; the workload has increased, life is so darn busy no more goofing off. Plus now I am raising bees so spending lots of time learning how to look after them. I bought my kayak but have to get paddles and a rack for the car but once I do I'll share some pictures of that progress too. I still like to check in and see everyone else's sugar faces so please don't be shy and share! Kimberly


----------



## coppers-mom

Angelina said:


> Thank you but can't really hog it these days;



Here's my first dog I had as an adult and ugh - I was almost 40! and had gone dogless for about 17 years.....

Someone left this poor boy at my fishing hole so I brought him home. I didn't even know what breed he was since I had only ever had mixed breed strays/pound puppies when young.

Forgive me - I was so uneducated. I sure thought Tramp would be cold in the snow since I was.:doh::uhoh: He graciously allowed me to dress him in whatever I had available. We had just moved here the year before and this was my first experience with snow in at least 20 years. I can still do without it in all honesty, but I don't insist the dogs wear clothes outside any more.


----------



## 3 goldens

Oh, Coppers-momm I love that picture! And could be his old bones are like my old bones and feel cold that the youngsters do not>LOL


----------



## Angelina

That is so darn cute!! I am sure Tramp appreciated being taken care of! And how lucky to get a golden just left for you! Was he already an adult? Were you able to figure out how old he was?


----------



## coppers-mom

Tramp was estimated to be 14 years old when I found him.
He kept getting infections and when the vet finally did x-rays he found pellets all over and throughout the sweet old boy(even in his lungs so his heart was enlarged). I thought the pellets under his skin were from tick bites since he had 100's when I found him. I couldn't even tell if he was neutered due to the horrible matting.

He was a love and showed me just how wonderful old gold was and is. I only had him for 8 months, but it was a great 8 months.

I even put my long johns on him.:doh::doh::doh: His face looks a little funny in this pic because he had some chewy treat he was enjoying.


----------



## PrincessDi

Copper's Mom, I wish that I could hit the "thank you" button a hundred times for those pictures. Just tears my heart up that Tramp had that kind of life before you. What a wonderful heart you have. I'm sure that was the best 8 months of his life. Love the pictures of him in clothing. 

Just love the pictures of beautiful, sweet and very happy Angelina as well. There is something so sweet and special about these sugar faces. They get so close to us as they age. Makes it so very hard to let them go.:no:


----------



## coppers-mom

Reading about Tramp sure makes me tear up again. He's why my next four dogs were senior golden rescues. He gave so much more than he got. I did let AC and local vets know when I found him and no one claimed him.

Early on, Tramp went into seizures one night. I had to load him in the car and drive over an hour to the ER. It ws those darn pellets and he had a very high fever and of course an infection, but he walked out of there shakily the next morning WITH A SMILE when I had to transfer him to my vet. 

Here's the note my husband wrote me after Tramp died. I got my next rescue four days later - a 9 year old golden/collie mix that I had for 16 months. Now you guys know why I haunt the senior threads - all of my gold has been old. 

"_Hey Bebe,_
_Hope you got some sleep last night. All things considered, I feel good_
_about Tramp. You made him very happy at the end of his life, and like all good pets, he loved you unconditionally. I believe you're right--I_
_like to think of him as swimming now, with that big ol' tongue hanging_
_out the side of his mouth. Of course, in his new body, he'll be_
_somewhat younger, and won't have that funny butt-swinging walk that_
_always tickled me the next time I see him. But that's a more than fair_
_trade for no arthritis, gunshot, or infections._
_Love,_
_Lucky_"


----------



## PrincessDi

Teresa, you have such a wonderful heart to have rescued so many at the end of their difficult lives. That note from your husband is beautiful and so true! I do believe when they leave here with wornout bodies and in pain, they are transformed to their pain, youthful and vigorous bodies to run free again. That's the only good thing that comes from loosing them.


----------



## coppers-mom

Here's the tale of my old gold and my reintroduction to the glory of dogs and goldens in particular.
1. Tramp 06/2002 - 02/2003 golden
2. Boomer 02/2003 - 06/2004 golden/collie
3. Chance 07/2004 - 11/2006 golden
4. Copper 10/2004 - 10/2010 golden (mix??)

Boy - it looks rather stark in black and white, but I wouldn't have traded a minute with any of those boys.:smooch: Tramp was about 14, Boomer was 9 and Copper was 7 or 8 when I got them. Chance was most likely only 5 or 6 since he had no graying evident when I got him from the shelter, but he died from what I now know was most likely hemagio(vet jsut said cancer) 2 yrs 4 months later.

They were all hard cases in one way or another. Tramp had been dumped and shot up at some point, Chance was scheduled to be PTS at the shelter the next day so they called me and Copper was refused by rescues(male dog aggressive) and the shelter was giving up on him that day so yep - I got the call and that's the first time I had two dogs at once. Boomer's elderly owner was having to move into an apartment and they wouldn't allow him so I got him instead.

A ton of love in a relatively short amount of time, but when copper died I just couldn't do that again and DH said 2 dogs (Bassett mix and JRT mix we found). 

I waited too long and Emily showed up with her pups and now we are full up on little mixed breeds and of course Jack. I sure do miss having gold around - old gold especially.

Now - you've heard my tale and it most likely made you a little sad too. Give your old gold(or young or both) an extra hug and kiss from me.:smooch:

I'll post some pics to bring a smile now.


----------



## coppers-mom

One more of Tramp. He sure put up with a lot from me. He was probably sweltering in those clothes!!!!!!

that boy loved, loved to swim too! He once swam under the bridge and out of sight when I was back at the fishing hole. I always wondered if that was how he got there in the first place.


----------



## coppers-mom

Boomer. I was so bereft after losing Tramp. I had found dogs again after 17 years and it hurt so hard to be without.

I saw an ad for "home needed" at a local pet store and boomer came home with me just 4 days after Tramp died.

His good for nothing owner did obedience classes etc. with him and he had his good citizenship award (not sure what it is called), then left him at his mother's house in a pen for 6+ years. she did the best she could, but he was starved for love and attention.

guess what? He and I gave each other much love and attention.


----------



## coppers-mom

Chance. When the lady told me a dog who "looked just like Boomer" was at the shelter she volunteered at was to be PTS the next day since he'd been there weeks and no one wanted him.......
I got my "Second Chance".

He was scared of everything!!!!!!!!!!!!! I found out on the way home (1+ hour) that he was scared of overpasses. Ugh - a 90 pound lap dog at 70 mph is not a good idea.:doh:

He mostly got over his fears in our 2+ years together, but I have few pictures. He'd hide if he saw the camera.

The same lady called me 3 months later to save Copper and you guys know the rest of the story.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

I "hogged" this thread all I'm going to so you guys have to post some pictures now.:smooch:


----------



## Angelina

Wow, I just had to log in one more time to say how amazing you are and what an inspiration! When I retire I want to foster older goldens; maybe from Homeward Bound who gives them homes for the rest of their lives even if they are not adopted. They swim them, exercise them and have wonderful volunteers but in the end they return to their kennel at night. I can't do it now working full time and two dogs; plate is full but it is my goal when I retire. You are a true hero and inspiration and I hope you realize that. It takes a special person with a big heart to do what you've done because you lose a little of that heart everytime a dog dies; they take it with them. I just can't stress how much admiration I feel for you right now. Kimberly


----------



## coppers-mom

Angelina said:


> you lose a little of that heart everytime a dog dies; they take it with them.


They do take a little piece with them and I don't want to make light of that (I sure cried over each them while typing their story today), but they also teach your heart to grow and love even more even if it takes a while to get there again.

12 years ago, I was a type A pita (IMO and some others' opinions) and these boys were a big part of teaching me what is truly important in life. I went from working full time+ to part time and actually enjoying life.

If we didn't have so many dogs now with Emily and Tucker showing up, I'd be looking for another now. It has taken longer for my heart to heal from Copper and I think that was because I couldn't use the rationalization I had always used before: His death caused me to save another...... Tramp saved Boomer saved Chance and Copper you see?

If you want to talk to someone about fostering/rescuing seniors you should contact Jealous1. She is a TRUE inspiration, but thanks for the love notes.

So..... I love. love, love old gold and just love seeing your gold treasure.


----------



## Angelina

I'll tell ya, there is magic in that old gold! We often take the dogs into Home Depo and stores like that and the past weekend my partner took Angelina and I took Nellie since it is too much trying to control 2 at once. Angelina is so well trained the leash gets dropped and she usually lays down on the nice cool floor but this time she saw a little old man staring at her and she went over to him. Next thing you know he is kneeling next to her, petting her and talking to her and she licked his hand! She never kisses ANYONE except children and when it was time to go he had tears in his eyes and just said how much better he felt after her visit and thank you. But she picked HIM from the crowd and knew the man was hurting and sought him out. They really do have magic in their old souls and maybe that is one reason we are so drawn to them.....

Your time to help another sugar face will come I know, when the time is right.... take care and thank you again for sharing those wonderful pictures.... K


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've got a lot of catching up to do on this thread this weekend!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sure several of you have read and seen Barkley's Memorial Shadow Box here on the forum http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/114225-barkleys-memorial-shadow-box.html. I decided, why wait, why not do a shadow box for Toby, while he is still here, so I can enjoy it longer. So, Michaels had another fabulous custom framing sale (80% off with a bonus coupon) and I took in Toby's puppy collar (he came to us from the rescue with that collar), his Rescue ID tag, a photo hubby took of Toby chasing a ball, and my chewed up cellphone, courtesy of Mr. Tobynator's counter surfing escapade while I was out of the house for 5 minutes, forgetting the phone. :doh: The result-- a chewed up mess. Tobynator 1, Me--Priceless because after the initial shock, hubby and laughed about it. Toby's little escapade earned him the name Tobynator and also brought me into the enlightened age of smart phones!  Can I say I'm secretly happy Toby nudged me to upgrade the phone? 

Here is the box, and it's hanging up in our home where I can see it daily. Sorry it is blurry--we have trouble with photography inside our house.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wow Teresa, thank you so much for your recent posts! Never knew all the stories behind some of your Goldens. I sure knew a lot about Copper though.


----------



## coppers-mom

Kimberly - old gold is special, but then again I've neve had young gold. I'll bet it is special too.

Anne - I love toby's shadowbox. I guess he knew you better than you did yourself and that chewed up phone is hilarious!

Steve - of course you knew a lot about copper. I type a LOT and he and Tucker were soul mates! 

I must point out one thing (because it is a hoot); check out Tramp in his finery. He is dragging my pink long john pants behind him._ He had on long johns AND a nightgown and his own lovely fur coat (which was thick BTW)._

_Bless my heart_, I was an idiot.


----------



## hubbub

I've been gone a few days and this thread brought tears to my eyes BUT I was smiling before the tears rolled


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just fed Toby his 3rd meal and he ran outside to do his thing in the backyard. He ran back in and barked at me by the cabinet where I keep his toothbrush and toothpaste. I brushed his teeth and he promptly ran into the bedroom, jumped on my bed and is sleeping! It's not even 7 p.m.!! That boy is tired!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Teresa, that picture of Tramp is too adorable. Yes, you were an idiot, but my word, what a loving idiot


----------



## coppers-mom

Finn's Fan said:


> Teresa, that picture of Tramp is too adorable. Yes, you were an idiot, but my word, what a loving idiot


I'm southern to the core so you can say anything as long as you put "Bless yer heart" in front of it.

Poor Tramp, he would pick soneone who didn't have a clue.


----------



## Sodagirl

Love this thread. My girl is 16 and counting. It is so hard to see her fall or slow to get up because she loosing her strength, helping her get up the stairs or into the car. But she always did and still does bring a smile to my face when I see he tail wag as she waits for me to throw a stick or jump into the lake. The memories will never be lost and I appreciate every day. As long as she is happy so am I.


----------



## Sodagirl

Pics of Soda yesterday on vacation.


----------



## PrincessDi

AAww, what a beautiful sweet girl! Take lots of pictures! Sending thoughts and prayers that sweet Soda, much more time with you! Please give her lots of kisses from Max and I.


----------



## coppers-mom

Soda sure is one sweet, happy looking girl!

she sure brought a smile to my face.


----------



## jealous1

*Love the Old Gold!*

It's been so long since I've seen this thread . . . just spent the last hour re-reading and looking at all of the wonderful pics of our older babies! To the "Old Gold" who have graced our lives . . .

Beau - Teresa (Copper'sMom) brought our first old gold into our lives in October 2009 in the form of Beau, a 9-10 year old whose owners couldn't/wouldn't pay the fine to spring him from a kill shelter. Beau was only supposed to stay with us for a couple of weeks before moving to a rescue but he had other ideas--he was home, he knew it, and it didn't take him long to convince both Jim and I that he wasn't going anywhere. We only had him for seven months, but what a wonderful seven months we had while he taught us the true meaning of "sweet".

Rosie - Our next old gold to come into our lives was Rosie, a permanent foster who was estimated to be anywhere between 9-11 years old, HW+, bad hips, bad back, and a little hard of hearing. Unfortunately, this sweet girl was only with us for 7 short weeks before we had to say goodbye, but during that time we made sure she knew she was loved and I think she was happy.


----------



## jealous1

And to the "Old Gold" who are currently gracing our lives . . .

Susie - A couple of weeks after losing Rosie, we were asked if we would take on another permanent foster, thus Susie joined us on September 29, 2011. Our vet said she was probably around 13 but thought this estimation might be a little generous. I call Susie my "velveteen rabbit" as she reminds me so much of the beloved stuffed rabbit who became real--she is kind of worn and fuzzy but beautiful. We decided that we were tired of introducing her as our permanent foster as she really is our baby girl so we recently officially adopted her. Even with all of her medical issues, she is going strong 

Mike - A big, red boy who came into our lives super bowl Sunday 2010. We got a phone call from a friend of ours who runs a county shelter and knew we loved the older seniors. Mike is about 10-11 years old, LOVES to play ball, LOVES to eat, and has learned to receive love.


----------



## jealous1

And to my three who have joined the ranks as "seniors" this year by turning eight (hard to believe they are now "seniors") . . . 

Summer--My heart dog, my baby girl who started my love affair with goldens. Summer was discarded by a family who did not realize the diamond they had and we will be forever grateful that they didn't.

Buddy--Our first failed foster. Buddy came to us scared of everything and everyone. We adopted him hoping only to one day have him be comfortable enough to be in the same room as us; little did we know the amazing dog he would turn out to be. Buddy brings a smile to us each and every day with his obvious love of life.

Joey--Our "polar bear". Joey came to us HW+, severe skin issues combined w/ ear and staph infections. He is my big lug and is definitely a "momma's boy", although he does love his daddy, too.


----------



## jealous1

Just a few more pics of some of my babies . . . then I'll stop "hogging" the thread :wave:


----------



## hubbub

jealous1 said:


> Just a few more pics of some of my babies . . . then I'll stop "hogging" the thread :wave:


Hog away!  I love seeing all these sweet faces 

This applies to everyone!


----------



## coppers-mom

Jealous1:
that's a pretty fancy drinking bowl your pups have.
Give them all a hug and kiss for me! I really enjoyed looking at their pictures.
Give Maddie an extra hug from me.


----------



## HolDaisy

The old goldens are all so sweet! Love them all


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

My *Rainbow Bridge Girl, Smooch,* will always be my *GOLDEN OLDIE!*

THE picture on the bed is of Smooch when she was about 3 years old!


----------



## PrincessDi

Such a beautiful girl! I know you miss her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nice to see some new posts in this thread. I haven't been in it for quite some time.
I just looked through all the wonderful pictures of all the beautiful Old Golds.

My Roxy turns 8 this December, I will once again have an Old Gold. 

To those you have lost your Old Gold, hugs to you. I know how much you miss them because I sure do miss my Old Gold.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker, now almost 12 years old*

It's hard to believe that my sweetheart is almost 12. Having come through an emergency splenectomy two weeks ago, he is playing it for all it's worth - wanting every privilege that an invalid deserves. But he also lets us know that he is frustrated with the restrictions on him and eager to romp with Sunny.

The first few photos are of Joker with Sunny when we brought her home almost two years ago. He was quite the proud and gentle papa.

He's also the Second Mate on our boat, showing off his life jacket, and then you have one doing what the Licker in Chief does a lot of: cleaning his paws.

The last shot is probably my favorite, capturing the smile that is my boy's hallmark.


----------



## GoldenCamper

This is about my favorite of all threads on GRF. Thank you Coppers-mom 

I posted these in another thread but will add them here. Fiona turns 10 in October but acts like a pup.





































And one of my boy Tucker ♥ RIP sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Joker is beautiful!! Praying that he is able to romp away very soon!



GoldensGirl said:


> It's hard to believe that my sweetheart is almost 12. Having come through an emergency splenectomy two weeks ago, he is playing it for all it's worth - wanting every privilege that an invalid deserves. But he also lets us know that he is frustrated with the restrictions on him and eager to romp with Sunny.
> 
> The first few photos are of Joker with Sunny when we brought her home almost two years ago. He was quite the proud and gentle papa.
> 
> He's also the Second Mate on our boat, showing off his life jacket, and then you have one doing what the Licker in Chief does a lot of: cleaning his paws.
> 
> The last shot is probably my favorite, capturing the smile that is my boy's hallmark.


----------



## PrincessDi

Fiona is such a lovely lady! I always loved the pictures of Tucker. He reminds me so much of my boy.



GoldenCamper said:


> This is about my favorite of all threads on GRF. Thank you Coppers-mom
> 
> I posted these in another thread but will add them here. Fiona turns 10 in October but acts like a pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my boy Tucker ♥ RIP sweet boy.


----------



## hubbub

This thread always brings a smile to my face - - sometimes through tears, but every time - a big smile


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> This thread always brings a smile to my face - - sometimes through tears, but every time - a big smile


Me too!!!!!!!!! I love those senior faces.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bumping up this thread. Here is my soon to be 10yr old gal enjoying the mud 










Cleaning up the pond from the sticks humans throw into the water










Being paddled around in her private barge.










And forever searching for the squirrels/chipmunks up and down the trails.










Let us continue to celebrate our older pups, post some pics!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love this thread! There's just nothing that compares to an Old Gold face....so Regal!


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah Fiona. You're such a sweetheart making sure your daddy gets enough exercise washing your lovely self.:smooch::smooch::smooch::doh:


----------



## Bentleysmom

hahahaha = Priceless!!! 


coppers-mom said:


> Ah Fiona. You're such a sweetheart making sure your daddy gets enough exercise washing your lovely self.:smooch::smooch::smooch::doh:


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> Ah Fiona. You're such a sweetheart making sure your daddy gets enough exercise washing your lovely self.:smooch::smooch::smooch::doh:


I always tell people that bathing Hannah is part of my strength training routine


----------



## GoldenMum

This is one of the best threads out there! Love, Love, Love the Old Gold! My Bonnie will be 12 in December, and My Clyde just turned 12 last month....there is nothing like a sweet Sugar Face!


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> Ah Fiona. You're such a sweetheart making sure your daddy gets enough exercise washing your lovely self.:smooch::smooch::smooch::doh:


Never did get a pic of her sunk up in the goo further than that. Trust me me looked a heck of a lot worse. Dad found a nice sandy beach area to toss a stick a few times and she was good as new


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love the one of Fiona all caked in mud! You just know she had a good time!


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh so lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


GoldenMum said:


> This is one of the best threads out there! Love, Love, Love the Old Gold! My Bonnie will be 12 in December, and My Clyde just turned 12 last month....there is nothing like a sweet Sugar Face!


----------



## Jackson's Mom

Loved seeing all those wonderful pics!! My own pup is too young to be "old gold" yet, so here is my almost ten year old foster baby, Sebastian. Love him so much! I secretly hope he never gets adopted so he can stay with me forever. (I would go ahead and adopt him but he's got some health problems and right now I can't afford to take care of him myself.)


----------



## GoldenMum

Jackson's Mom said:


> Loved seeing all those wonderful pics!! My own pup is too young to be "old gold" yet, so here is my almost ten year old foster baby, Sebastian. Love him so much! I secretly hope he never gets adopted so he can stay with me forever. (I would go ahead and adopt him but he's got some health problems and right now I can't afford to take care of him myself.)


 
He is precious!


----------



## goldensrbest

Here is my kooper.


----------



## hubbub

goldensrbest said:


> Here is my kooper.


He looks so content  How old is he?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Frankie, I so miss him! first pic.

Erica turned 11, 1/12/13, just love the Sugar Faces!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm enjoying seeing pictures of everyone's Old Golds and hearing all about them.

I lost my Old Gold almost two years ago, we really miss him.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Absolutely love all the pics of the Old Golds. This one was one of my favorites of our bridge boy Rhett enjoying the snow when he was almost 11. We adopted him at age 7 and he gave us another 7 1/2 years of total joy and happiness. I really miss this guy.


----------



## SheetsSM

Here is a pic from Christmas of my senior boy Duke who I adopted last year from Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta and his sis Tiffany who is my first golden adopted through Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue in Oklahoma. While his exact B-day is unknown, we'll be bumping his age up to 12 in April (one-year anniversary of his intake). He is the PERFECT golden!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are some recent photos of our Toby, who will celebrate his 9th birthday on Thursday. We adopted him at 6.5 months from a golden rescue. He suffered from a congenital cataract, developed another cataract in mid-age and had surgery to remove them a couple of years ago. He's had a rough patch lately with a severe case of colitis and is still recovering, trying to gain weight and some coat after the sonogram technician butchered his abdomen last week. We are also awaiting word from the cardiologist about some heart issues. Here he is with his pesky little 14 week old brother Yogi. I still have images in my head of Toby being pesky with his older sibling Barkley, and now it's Toby's turn to be on the receiving end of ear bites! 

This photo was taken on our upstairs bridge, where we play ball with the boys:









Here is Toby initiating play with Yogi. Toby is a saint!









Here are the two after a robust round of play and bitey face:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Probably the best thing you did for Toby was to get him a brother, it helps Erica having a young one around. I like the foot coordination, right in step!!
Hugs to both of your Boys!


----------



## goldensrbest

hubbub said:


> He looks so content  How old is he?


 He will be 10 in feb., he is content, a good boy, just as sweet as can be.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I love this thread! All these sweet sugar faces remind me of my own sweet sugar faced boy I lost in Nov. 11'. Love all these pics!


----------



## starshine

my beloved golden girl pinja ... she's now 9 1/4 years old ... I got her when she was 13 weeks old and since then she has been (and still is) my best buddy ... making me laugh, helping me in any way (she's the most wonderful babysitter), comforting me and letting me feel loved and needed  ... I sure hope she'll be still with me for a long time - looking at her great health my hopes really can come true ))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My goodness--she's beautiful!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love coming here and seeing all of the old gold! Old Gold is so precious. Makes me miss my old gold.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Just love coming here and seeing all of the old gold! Old Gold is so precious. Makes me miss my old gold.


I love old Gold as well there is just something about the white face that makes me smile.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I guess I will now put my two Goldens (Hogan and Liam) in this thread.

As of the date of this post Liam is close to 9 years old and Hogan will be 8 years old next month.


----------



## PrincessDi

Liam and Hogan are beautiful. They are sort of young old gold! Just love their names!


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey 13 yrs. old  
and Nash 11 yrs. old  
My true gold....:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat






Nash






Nash






Nitro






Nitro


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Nancy, Nitey and Nash were very handsome boys. I'm sure you are missing them, as I am missing my Fozzie.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Well, I guess it's time for Riley to join this thread.

# 1










# 2


----------



## swishywagga

Oh how georgeous they all are! Particularly love the one of Riley with his christmas cuddly toy, he looks like he's smiling with excitement, so beautiful. How the year's pass so quickly, can't believe my old boy is 12 1/2 now.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

swishywagga said:


> Oh how georgeous they all are! Particularly love the one of Riley with his christmas cuddly toy, he looks like he's smiling with excitement, so beautiful. How the year's pass so quickly, can't believe my old boy is 12 1/2 now.


Well,Riley's only nine and some months old. But here's another shot from Christmas.


----------



## Sweet Girl

This is one of my all time favourite threads. I love those sweet old faces.


----------



## Owned by two

*Introducing my two girls.*

I am owned by two Goldens-and I do have their pictures in my album. I have been a member of GRF for a couple of years, but haven't been very active. I hope to change that because I really like this forum. Morgan turned 17 last September, and Jazzy is approximately 11. Senior life can be expensive, but I wouldn't trade my girls for the world.

Tracey


----------



## Bentleysmom

Sweet Girl said:


> This is one of my all time favourite threads. I love those sweet old faces.


I agree! This is also one of my favorite threads too. I love looking at these pics as much as puppy pics ♥


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finny is now 10 years and 5 months old. The poor guy tweaked a disc a week ago and has been imprisoned in the kitchen so he won't attempt the stairs or leaping into my bed. My senior citizen is not a happy camper at the moment....


----------



## Fella 77

I love this thread! So many sweet sugar faces! I want to put my babies in here..they just turned 9 on St. Patrick's day! Ben & Jeri! Although they don't look it (or act it)!


----------



## xbritnicolee

Everything seems so young compared to my old girl! Just turned 17! Stillacts like she's 8-9 though! Christi is the best


----------



## coppers-mom

I started this thread during a sad time for GRF so we would remember the good things about old gold (and there are so many) and it has been quite a while since I could come see these lovely faces.
I'm a noodge and made myself miss out on many lovely faces. Kisses being sent willy nilly to all the lovely old gold.


----------



## love never dies

I love all the old gold! I do.


----------



## swishywagga

coppers-mom said:


> I started this thread during a sad time for GRF so we would remember the good things about old gold (and there are so many) and it has been quite a while since I could come see these lovely faces.
> I'm a noodge and made myself miss out on many lovely faces. Kisses being sent willy nilly to all the lovely old gold.


Kisses sent back to you from my old gold!


----------



## AllShookUp

My happy boy Elvis! 16 yrs 5 mos. Still going strong, I think he bionic ;D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

This is my all time favorite thread, Elvis, you look Marvalas...just Marvalas!!!

Here are Bonnie (left) and Clyde (right), Bonnie is 12 years, 6 months. Clyde is 12 years, 9 months. They both have their arthritic issues, Clyde has laryngeal paralysis, and has had pancreatitis; but they are still enjoying life. I treasure every day, and whisper in their ear each night, that when they are ready; please let me know. They have been wonderful fur kids, and I pray for many more mornings on the porch with them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*LOVE LOVE LOVE the Old Golds........*

*ALLSHOOKUP*-your Elvis is so beautiful, so glad to see he's doing so well, enjoying life, and going strong. Love it!

*Goldenmum-*Bonnie and Clyde look fantastic, they're beautiful. I know you know how special they are and that each day with them is a very special gift. Enjoy every second with them.


I so miss my Old Gold, we were blessed with 15.5 wonderful years.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Elvis, you look great! Bonnie and Clyde charming as ever A recent Ms Fiona pic enjoying a roll in the grass with me.


----------



## swishywagga

Fiona is beatufiul, sending big hugs from my golden oldie Barnaby, I love this thread!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been posting a lot in the Yogi's thread, but wanted to celebrate Toby's energy and playful spirit. 

He did double zoomies with Yogi this afternoon:


















He has a newfound interest in toys:



























Play fighting with Yogi:









I love you Toby- you still don't act your age (9)!

He had his semi-annual senior wellness exam yesterday and we are awaiting the lab results. His physical exam was good!


----------



## caseypooh

I LOVE this thread so much! Thank you all for posting, please keep them coming. They all look so wonderful, I just want to hug them.


----------



## swishywagga

The pictures of Toby and Yogi are lovely. I am sure that senior's have some kind of second puppyhood. My almost thirteen year old boy spent the afternoon fascinated with a pair of gloves he stole off the coat hook!!. Just love the old gold.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

swishywagga said:


> The pictures of Toby and Yogi are lovely. I am sure that senior's have some kind of second puppyhood. My almost thirteen year old boy spent the afternoon fascinated with a pair of gloves he stole off the coat hook!!. Just love the old gold.


This warms my heart and gives me hope that Asia will continue to have puppy moments. At 8 and a half she still does at times. She even had a short burst of the zoomies the other day after having a shower off in the backyard. The vet keeps calling her a senior but I tell her I don't see it other than in her maturity level I guess. I love all the pics and stories in this thread so lets keep celebrating the Old Gold


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

Here is my old gold, 11 year old Honey. I hope she lives until 16 like I see some of these gorgeous dogs are.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Yesterday Lucy got to strut her 12 1/2 year old stuff in the ring at the Hudson Valley GRC specialty obedience trial in the Veteran's Class. Below she is pictured with her 3rd place rosette. She even gave dad a few "WOOFS" for old times sake.


----------



## Takasnooze

BEST THREAD EVER!

I love all these guys and gals!


----------



## TheZ's

It was a real pleasure to see Lucy and the other veterans compete yesterday. They all seemed to be enjoying it and each did well.


----------



## AmbikaGR

TheZ's said:


> It was a real pleasure to see Lucy and the other veterans compete yesterday. They all seemed to be enjoying it and each did well.



It was great to meet you and Zoe yesterday!! :wavey:


----------



## TheZ's

Just wanted to add a picture of our Zeke when he was about 9 1/2 and showing his white face. It's one of my favorite pictures of him. For some reason it always reminds me of how close we had become by then.


----------



## AllShookUp

Way to go Lucy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby enjoying his new bear, picked for him by Yogi!


----------



## love never dies

Look at Toby ... just love to hug hug hug...Toby


----------



## Fella 77

I just love all the white faced beauty's! Every one of them I want to hug! Bonnie & Clyde..I love those names!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Toby taking a break from playing with his toys!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a kissable face he has! I just want to smooch it right on top of his snout!!!


----------



## Santi

Mine turned 13 today!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby turns 13 on the 11th, just love all the old golds!!


----------



## Santi

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby turns 13 on the 11th, just love all the old golds!!


Awesome!! Congrats!! Another Aug 2000 Golden!! Happy B-Day in advance Barnaby!!!


----------



## Thunder'sMom

*Thunder*









Thunder is now 9 years and 4 months. He's a doll. He's pretty wobbly on his feet after resting.


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie and Clyde who will turn 13 in December, and September just chillin!


----------



## Makomom

Max is our new old gold! We rescued him less than 3 months ago and he is 9 1/2 and we love him as if we got him as a pup


----------



## AllShookUp

*Elvis at camp*

So much for being worried about my sweet Elvis at camp. He's always making friends. So love my Old Gold & can't wait to see you tomorrow buddy.:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Celebrating my sweet Toby, just because:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love, love, love Toby! What a sweet face he has!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Miss Bonnie has been struggling with tumors in her mouth, I am trying so hard to live in the moment, and just enjoy her beauty and grace. I love you girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenMum said:


> Miss Bonnie has been struggling with tumors in her mouth, I am trying so hard to live in the moment, and just enjoy her beauty and grace. I love you girl!


Such grace and dignityin her face. I'm thinking and praying for you both.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's a beauty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM

Updated photos of my golden oldie Duke (12ish) and Tiffany (7.5 yrs). They're spending the Summer with their grandparents waiting for the weather to cool before they join me in Korea. Missing them immensely.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Just like to add this one of Riley.


----------



## GoldenMum

My beautiful Bonnie living for TODAY!


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful sweet Bonnie girl, you are loved all over the world x


----------



## hubbub

GoldenMum said:


> My beautiful Bonnie *living for TODAY*!


As we all should. Bonnie you are so loved.


----------



## GoldenCamper

This is not Tucker and Fiona although the boy looks so similar. His name is Maverick. We have seen them about for a bit and I had to comment on how he is spot on for my boy in the looks department. The owner asked me if it bothered me and I said no, bit of a lie I confess.

He is at the same age my Tucker was when he left, their birthdays just 3yrs 5 days apart. He is a always out in front boy. Big tumor on his side you can't see. Bit aloof though unlike Tucker being the official greeter.

His spirit is contagious, what a lust for life he has,


----------



## lhowemt

How come I missed this thread. Love all these Oldie goldies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina

*Been a long time... Angelina still hanging in there..*

New job, too busy to play. Angelina and Nellie are still doing fine. Angelina is a bit older and under doctor's care for various things; hoping she will stay with us a few more years. Nellie has settled quite a bit and is attached to me at the hip...still very energetic. Here are a few shots of Angelina since this is the celebrate the old gold forum. She just turned 12.


----------



## GoldenMum

My sweet ole guy Clyde enjoying getting back to the parks he loves!


----------



## PrincessDi

Angelina, Nellie and Clyde sure are stunning! There is nothing like sugar faces.


----------



## coppers-mom

I remember that I started this thread originally because it seemed we had had a spate of hard times with our forum seniors and I wanted a thread to celebrate their specialness.

It seems we've had another time of senior tribulations and loss, but those sweet sugar faces are still the best IMO.


----------



## Mayve

Ten year old Hawk is getting in the Christmas spirit. He wants everyone to know that he loves all the pics of the other sugar faces.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

All your old golds are beautiful, big hugs to them all, from me and my old boy!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finny turned eleven on October 30th. He was a tad annoyed to "sit, wait" for his birthday cake. Yesterday, he helped me volunteer at GRRR for photos with Santa. He was very naughty, but he made everyone laugh with his "I'm going to get coal in my stocking" antics.


----------



## hubbub

Hawk looks like he's overseeing all decorating  And Finn's a doll (Happy Belated Birthday!!), but I LOVE that tennis ball wreath too


----------



## braincandy

I live with a 13 year old golden, Abraham. We've been together since he was a pup. He's a big guy (100 lbs) who keeps in shape swimming every day he can - weather permitting here in CT. He's a little slower than he used to be,and doesn't like to climb stairs anymore, but he's doing fine. Most days he's content to hit the dog park & the beach, visit with his friends & ours, and then nap for hours. We cherish each and every day. Today it's snowing & he's out making snow angels with the neighborhood kids & supervising the snow removal.


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like a wonderful old gold. Abraham is a great name, golden hugs sent from me and my 13 year old boy!


----------



## braincandy

He looks happy - as all goldens should! Thanks for the shout out. Here's to more wonderful years together for all of us.


----------



## declan

Hi my golden is going to turn 14 on July 28th. His name I'd Declan and gets around pretty well. His vision and hearing aren't what they used to be but that's to be expected I guess. I've had one or two dogs all the time my whole life and Declan is by far the best dog I've ever owned. He's so well behaved and still loves to play. He loves his extended naps a lot more now also. 
I have a new golden puppy on the way early in May. He was born march 8th and can't wait to pick him up. I'm sure Declan will be so good with him because he's so patient and tolerable. I can't wait for the two to met. I'll let you kmow how it goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

declan said:


> Hi my golden is going to turn 14 on July 28th. His name I'd Declan and gets around pretty well. His vision and hearing aren't what they used to be but that's to be expected I guess. I've had one or two dogs all the time my whole life and Declan is by far the best dog I've ever owned. He's so well behaved and still loves to play. He loves his extended naps a lot more now also.
> I have a new golden puppy on the way early in May. He was born march 8th and can't wait to pick him up. I'm sure Declan will be so good with him because he's so patient and tolerable. I can't wait for the two to met. I'll let you kmow how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi and welcome, Declan sound's like a wonderful golden boy. My boy Barnaby turns 14 in August so they are very close in age. Please post some pictures of your boy we would all love to see them. Congratulations on the new pup as well, you must be very excited!


----------



## GoldenMum

Too much of memory lane this morning, missing my old gold terribly today!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenMum said:


> Too much of memory lane this morning, missing my old gold terribly today!


Thinking of you and remembering beautiful Bonnie and Clyde. Sending across a big hug from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Gratitude14

*Older Rescue vs puppy from breeder*

I am a golden mom who is still grieving the lost of Daisy from Cancer. She was a rescue. Also the only thing we knew about her was that we were owner number 4 and she was probably 3 when we got her. We had her 6 years before
Something burst inside of her & she died, my husband is retiring soon & we have a 3 yr old grandson & a 6 month granddaughter. My husband thinks it's safer to get a puppy for the kids to be around. I love the oldies. We raised one 
Golden for Guide Dogs, which became ours after he became a career change 
Dog. When he passed at 14 we rescued Daisy. 

Any thoughts or experience on choosing would be much appreciated! If it were up to me I'd have both!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wanted to bump up this celebration thread. Fiona is doing very well and enjoyed a romp and swim at the lake recently. We still cover a few miles worth of walking every day, keeps us both young


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos of Fiona, so pleased she is doing well and looking as beautiful as ever!. Give her a big hug from me x


----------



## Gratitude14

This brings tears to my eyes. Missing my Daisy & Parker as well.
They taught us to wag often & never hold a grudge. For that i am forever grateful.


----------



## Karen519

*Gratitude*



Gratitude14 said:


> I am a golden mom who is still grieving the lost of Daisy from Cancer. She was a rescue. Also the only thing we knew about her was that we were owner number 4 and she was probably 3 when we got her. We had her 6 years before
> Something burst inside of her & she died, my husband is retiring soon & we have a 3 yr old grandson & a 6 month granddaughter. My husband thinks it's safer to get a puppy for the kids to be around. I love the oldies. We raised one
> Golden for Guide Dogs, which became ours after he became a career change
> Dog. When he passed at 14 we rescued Daisy.
> 
> Any thoughts or experience on choosing would be much appreciated! If it were up to me I'd have both!


GRATITUDE

I'm with you I think the older dogs are just wonderful! Can you do both, a puppy and adopt a little bit older Golden?


----------



## Gratitude14

Karen519 said:


> GRATITUDE
> 
> I'm with you I think the older dogs are just wonderful! Can you do both, a puppy and adopt a little bit older Golden?


Good news. We are expecting our puppy at the end of July! So excited. We have decided when our puppy is 1 1/2 or 2 we will adopt another frosty face.
We are over the moon!

We have talked to our vet regarding putting out pup in the Morris study as well.
Apparently they need 1500 more Goldens to have enough data for the study.

I will happily post pictures of our puppy when he arrives at our home at the end of September.

Thank you for your suggestion! Tail wags to you!


----------



## Bodiesmummy

This was posted by our local GR rescue, Homeward Bound. Old dogs ARE awesome, and old gold is #1 in my book (got a frosty face looking at me right now and 2 in my heart waiting for me at the bridge).
http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/an-ode-to-old-dogs


----------



## Gratitude14

So sweet!


----------



## Ljilly28

Here is Finn, who is turning 12. He is the kindest, bestest boy. He has great hips, but some real problems with spondyliosis in his spine. He has been with me through so many changes in my life, a touchstone.


----------



## bemyangell

Happy birthday Finn you beautiful sugar face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ljilly28 said:


> Here is Finn, who is turning 12. He is the kindest, bestest boy. He has great hips, but some real problems with spondyliosis in his spine. He has been with me through so many changes in my life, a touchstone.



Finn is beautiful, he reminds me so much of my Bridge boy that passed at 15.5.

Happy Birthday Finn, wishing you many more Birthdays to come big guy.


----------



## declan

What is the easiest way to post pics of Declan with the new puppy Finnegan from my ipad. Help!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## declan

I figured it out by accident


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## declan

14 year old Declan loved our brutal winter in 2013/2014


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

14?!?!?! He doesn't lok a day over 9.  cute pup too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Declan's a beautiful Old Gold, Finnegan is so adorable.


----------



## Champ

My boy was only 3 when I joined this forum, and he'll be turning 12 years this October now. Time goes by so, so fast...here's my old gold:


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie is 10 and Lilah is 9. I don't know where the years have gone.


----------



## Mel

What a treat! A cold tub full of tennis balls! Can life get any better?


----------



## Mel

Hi handsome Champ, I´m Mel from Brazil, 11 years young. Do you think it´s too late to get to know each other?






:wave::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## B and G Mom

*Who are you calling senior?*

Hi Everyone, my first post. Please meet Belle (True Blue Belle of MOA's Lot). 

She is 8.5 years old but thinks she is still 3. 

Who feels that the 5 stairs from the yard to the deck are not necessary (jumps them in a single leap) - Belle!

Who doesn't understand why we go for walks sometimes (with her sister who "chooses not to run") instead of a 3 mile run - Belle! (her name should be Ricky Bobby - "I want to go fast").

Who jumps all the way to the top of the sliding glass doors when excited (and when is she not?!) - Belle! 

Who gets back from a 5K run with me, walks in the house, greets the gang, then goes back to the front door with the "again, again, let's do that again" look on her face - Belle!

Sometimes I'm torn between trying to make her slow down a little in the hopes she doesn't burn herself out - but then her mother is refusing to age gracefully so maybe staying strong is the secret to her youthful energy. I will stay strong so that if the day ever comes that she needs to be carried up those 5 stairs I can do it for her - until then - go Belle go! 

One time she will slow down - to sunbathe on the deck. It lasts for maybe 10 minutes - then it's either time to play the "let me in so I can go back outside" game OR "oh there's a squirrel!" let's chase it game.

You don't really see how much sugar she is starting to get on her face in this photo with the angle and the sunlight but my hopes are for at LEAST another 8.5 years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome to the forum, Belle is beautiful!
What a wonderful girl you have.


----------



## Rob's GRs

My picture of Liam in this thread is several years ago. He now how health issues so I wanted to update his picture in this thread. This was taken today.


----------



## B and G Mom

*Belle also*

Belle also never forgets to stop and smell the flowers... another reason she stays young at heart!


----------



## B and G Mom

Aww Liam, what a beautiful sugar face.


----------



## swishywagga

My beautiful old gold taking a power nap!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn turned twelve at the end of October and was just diagnosed with laryngeal paralysis yesterday. He still loves to play in the fields, searching for coyotes and tennis balls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww these beautiful precious Old Golds. 

Great seeing them doing so well and enjoying life.


----------



## Melakat

Yes so very special and precious they are!


----------



## hubbub

They are so precious. Please give them all an extra cuddle from me and a smooch too


----------



## Karen519

*Precious*

I just love Old Gold!!


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks will be 10 years old in June and is deciding to kick up his heels and be like a naughty pup....he has started stealing food off counters (yesterday snatched a full package of flour tortillas and ate them all), he sneaks into the cat's room by pushing open the door we have tied nearly shut (so he can check out both the litter box and the cat's food dishes).


----------



## AlanK

Well Tuff will be 10 this summer sometime I think. He has been with me almost 7 years. He is solid Gold. and getting old :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519

*Tuff*

Tuff sure is SOLID GOLD!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I agree, Tuff sure is Solid Gold. 

My Roxy turned 10 last month.


----------



## GoldenMum

Love lookin at all the old gold pics! They are a very precious commodity!


----------



## Oscar's Mom

Here's my sweet sugar face Oscar. He's probably around 11. He is a rescue so we've never been sure of his age. He's the best dog ever and I couldn't love him more if I tried!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's beautiful, what a precious Old Gold.
Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## swishywagga

What a gorgeous boy Oscar is, especially love the photo of him rolling on his back in the snow!


----------



## hubbub

Oh MY - how handsome! Please give Oscar an extra cuddle from me


----------



## GoldensGirl

AlanK said:


> Well Tuff will be 10 this summer sometime I think. He has been with me almost 7 years. He is solid Gold. and getting old :uhoh:


Now approaching 15, Joker begs to differ with you that Tuff is getting old. :no: At almost 10, he's just a pup! :smooch:


----------



## retriever718

12 year old Bailey in the crazy amount of snow the other day!
She swears she is a puppy and wants to run through the snow and eat it!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swishywagga

Bailey is gorgeous!


----------



## hubbub

I'm seriously loving Bailey :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bailey's beautiful, fun seeing your precious Old Gold enjoying the snow.


----------



## Linus&Me

*Linus my Love*

Linus will be 11 this year. He has from the first day I met him been my special boy. He lights up all my days, makes me laugh when I feel like crying, and is a constant companion who I am so lucky to have in my life. Old Gold is great and the journey getting there is part of the fun. 

First picture is Liney with his "melty" face. Second picture is Linus with his sidekick, baby sister, Buttercup. Now my fortune is doubled. :


----------



## swishywagga

Linus and Buttercup are absolutely gorgeous, what lovely photos!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Linus and Buttercup are beautiful goldens!


----------



## love never dies

Linus and his sidekick, Buttercup are so cute together!!!!

bumping... more old gold please... I love this thread.


----------



## swishywagga

Just love the old gold, my boy turns 15 on August 11th!. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper

swishywagga said:


> Just love the old gold, my boy turns 15 on August 11th!. :wavey:


Fiona will turn a young 13 this October :wavey: This year she has found 31 turtles, two fish and one snake.

We still get in 2 miles of walks every day.


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenCamper said:


> Fiona will turn a young 13 this October :wavey: This year she has found 31 turtles, two fish and one snake.
> 
> We still get in 2 miles of walks every day.


Love your girl, she's a real beauty!.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Found a closed caption vid for our seniors. Can never tell if they are deaf or invoking their much deserved selective hearing


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

Ted (middle) is going to be 12 in this coming December. She has been a healthy girl, except her hips start bothering her. She is so loved by her 2 young brothers. Sometimes she forgets she is almost 12 so she plays like a puppy with the youngest one. Sometimes she said "leave me alone"


----------



## swishywagga

goldenretrieverluver said:


> Ted (middle) is going to be 12 in this coming December. She has been a healthy girl, except her hips start bothering her. She is so loved by her 2 young brothers. Sometimes she forgets she is almost 12 so she plays like a puppy with the youngest one. Sometimes she said "leave me alone"


Beautiful photos of your gorgeous pups!


----------



## Makomom

Max turned 11 in February! We adopted him at age 9. Mako is his little brother who just turned 4.


----------



## Gratitude14

Oscar you are heart melting. Scratches to you! ???


----------



## Chloex

Here's my golden girl Sara who turned 15 years old TODAY! ? couldn't ask for a more beautiful soul to have as my best friend. Here she is with her birthday presents and her doggy birthday cake .


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a beautiful, kindly face your Sara has! A very happy birthday to a special senior.


----------



## Daisy123

Wow what a wonderful age happy 15th b'day Miss Sara. She looks nice and spoiled for her special birthday! That's a really cool cake and I love her curls so adorable.


----------



## Chloex

Thankyou both! She's tired out now after all the excitement and munching on cake so is napping on her new bed!! We don't know where she got her curls from as her mum and dad were both straight coated but it makes her unique iv not seen many curly goldens!  hope your goldens are both well and happy !!


----------



## GoldenMum

This thread always makes me smile, Sara and Max are precious. I so miss my Old Gold!


----------



## 3 goldens

We adopted Sophie in Feb. She had turned 11 on Jan. 8 and been with her owners since she was a mere 5 weeks old. She does have arthritis in her hips and she is on cosequin. I suspect shots are in her future, tho.

We think her eyesight may be not so good in the dark as she does not like to go outside after dark without one of us going out with her. Her eyes are still so bright, tho, that one of her nicknames is Miss Bright Eyes. 
Also she seems a little hard of hearing. We sometimes have to touch her to wake her up. Then she jumps up, tail just wagging. And she has a few of those fatty tumor lumps that we keep a close check on. So far, no cancer cells hae shown up.

She loves to ride in the car and play in the sprinkler and also in the rain. She has been to the beach once and enjoyed it, wanting to go out in the water instead of just wading in the shallows. We took her to Lowes Saturday for the first time and she loved all the new sights and smells and attention she got. Had taken her to the much smaller Tractor Supply a couple of times, but not the big Lowes. We take the Great Pyrenes (8 years old) to both and he loves to go tot hem. Was not sure Sophie would like such a big store with so much noise. Time before last when we had her at Tractor Supply had just gotten her out of thecar and a motorcycyle came by and scared the filling out of her. She wanted back in the car. She finally settled down and walked into the store between us. Once inside, she was fine and wanting to investigate.

She has very little white on her face for her age. Our last red golden, Buck was 12 yrs 3 months when heart took him and he only had a little white on his lips. 

Sophie's previous owners did give us some puppy pictures of her. All adult pictures were taken after we adoptd her in Feb.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15th Birthday to your beautiful sweet Sara!

Wishing her many more happy birthdays to come. 
Love her curls, she _*really *_looks great!



Chloex said:


> Here's my golden girl Sara who turned 15 years old TODAY! ? couldn't ask for a more beautiful soul to have as my best friend. Here she is with her birthday presents and her doggy birthday cake .


----------



## Karen519

*So adorable*

All of these seniors are precious! I love hearing about them!!


----------



## L.Rocco

This thread is great!
Loved seeing these senior beauties!
Old goldens are sweethearts, I had my boy for almost 12 years, I miss his kisses. 
So here are a few pictures of my old boy. 
His body might have been old but he always had the spirit of a puppy!
(I don't know how to turn pictures here)


----------



## Chloex

Thankyou so much!! I hope there are many more happy birthdays to come too. She really is my best friend. 
X



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 15th Birthday to your beautiful sweet Sara!
> 
> Wishing her many more happy birthdays to come.
> Love her curls, she _*really *_looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Chloex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my golden girl Sara who turned 15 years old TODAY! ? couldn't ask for a more beautiful soul to have as my best friend. Here she is with her birthday presents and her doggy birthday cake .
Click to expand...


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday gorgeous Sara. Looks like you had a great day! Certainly looking good for 15.


----------



## Harleysmum

3 goldens said:


> We adopted Sophie in Feb. She had turned 11 on Jan. 8 and been with her owners since she was a mere 5 weeks old. She does have arthritis in her hips and she is on cosequin. I suspect shots are in her future, tho.
> 
> We think her eyesight may be not so good in the dark as she does not like to go outside after dark without one of us going out with her. Her eyes are still so bright, tho, that one of her nicknames is Miss Bright Eyes.
> Also she seems a little hard of hearing. We sometimes have to touch her to wake her up. Then she jumps up, tail just wagging. And she has a few of those fatty tumor lumps that we keep a close check on. So far, no cancer cells hae shown up.
> 
> She loves to ride in the car and play in the sprinkler and also in the rain. She has been to the beach once and enjoyed it, wanting to go out in the water instead of just wading in the shallows. We took her to Lowes Saturday for the first time and she loved all the new sights and smells and attention she got. Had taken her to the much smaller Tractor Supply a couple of times, but not the big Lowes. We take the Great Pyrenes (8 years old) to both and he loves to go tot hem. Was not sure Sophie would like such a big store with so much noise. Time before last when we had her at Tractor Supply had just gotten her out of thecar and a motorcycyle came by and scared the filling out of her. She wanted back in the car. She finally settled down and walked into the store between us. Once inside, she was fine and wanting to investigate.
> 
> She has very little white on her face for her age. Our last red golden, Buck was 12 yrs 3 months when heart took him and he only had a little white on his lips.
> 
> Sophie's previous owners did give us some puppy pictures of her. All adult pictures were taken after we adoptd her in Feb.


I love all your stories about all the dogs you have had. Sophie is a lovely girl and wasn't she a beautiful puppy. She is certainly enjoying her life with you.


----------



## swishywagga

Chloex said:


> Here's my golden girl Sara who turned 15 years old TODAY! ? couldn't ask for a more beautiful soul to have as my best friend. Here she is with her birthday presents and her doggy birthday cake .


Happy Birthday Sara, love all the wonderful treats you have, what a gorgeous girl you are!. My golden boy also turns 15 in 3 days time. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*L Rocco*, your boy was beautiful. 
You are so very right about them having always having the spirit of a puppy even when they have become a precious sugar faced Golden.


----------



## Chloex

Happy birthday to your beautiful boy when it comes!! ??



swishywagga said:


> Chloex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my golden girl Sara who turned 15 years old TODAY! ? couldn't ask for a more beautiful soul to have as my best friend. Here she is with her birthday presents and her doggy birthday cake .
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Sara, love all the wonderful treats you have, what a gorgeous girl you are!. My golden boy also turns 15 in 3 days time.
Click to expand...


----------



## mbdsmith

This is my 12 year old Lacie. We rescued her when she was 1 year old. 
She is one of those Golden's that likes to see how many objects she can put into her mouth at one time. I think she had about 6 socks in her mouth. I wish I would have taught her how to go put them in the laundry basket


----------



## swishywagga

mbdsmith said:


> This is my 12 year old Lacie. We rescued her when she was 1 year old.
> She is one of those Golden's that likes to see how many objects she can put into her mouth at one time. I think she had about 6 socks in her mouth. I wish I would have taught her how to go put them in the laundry basket


Hello and welcome to the forum, Lacie is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Mel

*My birthday today!*

Hi everyone! Today is my 12th birthday. My mom told me about the last surviving 9/11 rescue golden Bretagne who celebrated her 16th this week. She also told me about the RAF Springer Spaniel who saved thousands of lives in Iraq and Afganistan. I told her that some are meant to be famous. I´m a stay at home dog carrying out my laundry duties, emptying garbage cans and most of important of all, a therapy dog for the whole family. LOVE YOU ALL! Lick, Lick, wag, wag......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 12th Birthday to your girl, she's beautiful!


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy Birthday sweet, sweet sugar face! Lots of ear scritches and belly rubs to Mel!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl, have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## Daisy123

Happy 12th Birthday Mel! You are really adorable!


----------



## Angelina

Angelina made it to 13 years 7 months but had to be set free from pain this Sat. No words can describe the pain I feel but the relief she went quietly in her own home surrounded by love and with a smile on her face from the scritches she was receiving. We will miss her terribly. Kimberly


----------



## L.Rocco

I am really sorry for the loss of Angelina!
When I lost my dog I wrote that he had died the same way he had lived his life, surrounded by love. It looks like the same is true for your beautiful girl. 
I am sure she had a great life with you, and now you have 13 years and 7 months worth of memories with her. Maybe with time they can help ease your heart's pain. 
Run free Angelina


----------



## swishywagga

Angelina said:


> Angelina made it to 13 years 7 months but had to be set free from pain this Sat. No words can describe the pain I feel but the relief she went quietly in her own home surrounded by love and with a smile on her face from the scritches she was receiving. We will miss her terribly. Kimberly


I am so very sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl. God bless you Angelina x


----------



## Mel

Beautiful Angelina. Rest in peace. I am sure she went feeling all your love. I pray for you to be strong and your pain to ease.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of all our precious Old Golds both present and past especially as it's Christmas. What an extra special gift they are.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Angelina said:


> Angelina made it to 13 years 7 months but had to be set free from pain this Sat. No words can describe the pain I feel but the relief she went quietly in her own home surrounded by love and with a smile on her face from the scritches she was receiving. We will miss her terribly. Kimberly


Such a lovely, happy girl. And so lucky to be loved enough that she has been set free of pain. 

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Angelina.


----------



## GoldenCamper

swishywagga said:


> Thinking of all our precious Old Golds both present and past especially as it's Christmas. What an extra special gift they are.


I am so grateful Fiona is still here with me, best Christmas gift I could have ever hoped for  I think a fine medium rare steak on the BBQ and some shrimp will be her holiday dinner


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Here's sweet Abby. She was starting to get that beautiful white face before she passed in Dec. I absolutely LOVE all these precious pictures!!! Agnes


----------



## swishywagga

That's a lovely photo of your beautiful Abby, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Otis-Agnes, Abby was a beautiful precious old gold. 

So very sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## Makomom

Max turned 12 on 2/20/16....he enjoyed his birthday cake. He is such a good boy and love his sugar face!


----------



## Golden Pond

Here is our oldest...Butter turned 12 last December 21st! Still loves the snow!


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

I just LOVE the old gold and these pictures are just beautiful!!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> I just LOVE the old gold and these pictures are just beautiful!!


Me too, they all have such beautiful expressions on their faces, almost wise looking, love seeing them all.


----------



## Mel

I agree. Sugar faced goldens are the most beautiful. Gorgeous photos of Abbey, Max and Butter. Here is a photo of Mel smiling. She left us just a few hours after I took this photo. I wanted to share it here if I may because she was smiling right to the end. I still cry looking at it but I can smile a bit now.


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a special photo of a special old girl!


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> I agree. Sugar faced goldens are the most beautiful. Gorgeous photos of Abbey, Max and Butter. Here is a photo of Mel smiling. She left us just a few hours after I took this photo. I wanted to share it here if I may because she was smiling right to the end. I still cry looking at it but I can smile a bit now.


That is a beautiful photo of Mel, so precious.


----------



## Sunny Delight

*Mister is now Old Gold*

Here is a recent pic of Mister. When I joined the forum 10 years ago, Mister was 17 months and a light copper color. He is now 11 years with a sugary face and a salt and pepper body. He is still a wonderful, happy boy!


----------



## LynnC

Hello beautiful sugary Mister from another New Jerseyan . May you have many more sunny days of fetching balls at the beach


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome old gold!


----------



## G-bear

Mister is gorgeous! There is something about the snowy face of a senior golden that I simply love. They look so wise. And Mister looks so happy. His photos made me smile. Thank you


----------



## swishywagga

Mister is absolutely gorgeous, all our seniors are just so precious!.


----------



## aesthetic

Mister is beautiful! I love the old gold. 

P.S. I used to live around a half hour from Belle Mead, in Hunterdon County.


----------



## Mel

What a gorgeous smile Mister has. Looks really fit and healthy. Congratulations. That is definitely a sunshine smile.


----------



## Ivyacres

I just saw this thread, all those suger faces are so beautiful.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Ms Ghillie was 4 when the breeder called and asked me to take her. Not sure but think the only time she ever left the breeders was a brief trip with the handler at 9 months. Handler brought her home and said she didn't enjoy herself at all. This poor girl was a neurotic mess and afraid of everything. She probably would have been happier going back to a familiar place but that was not an option.

Well 4 yrs and a new puppy later she seems to have found her comfort zone. The wind still sets her off but having the new girl helps her to be more confident. Great on short car rides but prefers to be a home body and that's just fine. Face is getting white, slowing down a little but still up for a critter chase if the squirrels cooperate. She is a sweet, sweet girl and happily took on the job of teaching bite inhibition to the pup. It's nice to see her finally relaxed and feeling safe, most of the time anyway. The whole gang here will miss her terribly when the time comes. Here is a pic of my girls (taken in 10/16)


----------



## swishywagga

So very precious!.


----------



## Thalie

Flem celebrated her 13th birthday a few days ago. arty:

The home-made snuffle mat was the big win (the Imp, a.k.a. Col did not have access to that part of the celebration). They both enjoyed the toys and the edibles. Flem laid down the law a tiny bit about which toys were hers; it seems that after 4 years, Col's puppy pass is finally coming to an end for some things.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday to Flem!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Flem, beautiful photos!.


----------



## brianne

Happy 13th, beautiful Miss Flem! And many more...


----------



## Mel

Happy birthday Flem! Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## my4goldens

Picture of my Raider. He is almost 12 1/2 years old and has been nothing but pure joy since the day we brought him home.


----------



## swishywagga

He is gorgeous, love his heart shape sugar face!.


----------



## Casey0901

I just discovered this sight tonight while looking for information on hip dysplasia. Casey will be 13 on September 1, 2017, and I've always said he's 10 going on 2, 11 going on 2, 12 going on 2... but his health has rapidly deteriorated the past few months. Casey has been the most wonderful dog ever- and it breaks my heart to see his health decline. He was born in Idaho, then we moved to WA, and 6 years later moved to FL. He has traveled with us and our travel trailer throughout most of the United States, has swam in the Pacific, the Atlantic, and the Gulf. He's deaf now, just had 5 masses removed from his lower eyelids this week (laser surgery), he has many many fatty tumors, and just this week has gotten to the point that his back legs splay out when laying on the tile and he can't get up on his own. We had noticed swaying hips when he walks, and he started having to be lifted into the truck instead of jumping on his own, his back legs shake almost continuously- but figured it was just old age creeping up on him. This week though, with the inability to stand up on his own when on the tile floor, is a new development. I'll be researching this forum- but in the meantime wanted to say hi and introduce Casey. I can't figure out how to drag files on the ipad, so will have to post pictures from the computer in a bit.


----------



## Casey0901

Here are a couple of pictures of Casey. One when he was 4 years old, swimming in our pond in WA, and the other was taken this past Thursday, after his laser eye surgery to remove some bothersome masses from his lower eyelids.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Welcome to the board. He is beautiful - but then, all old golds are! (And I have a real soft spot for the oldies.)


----------



## Sun-Warrior

*Most certainly, old...*

Most certainly, old dogs are best.
And old Goldens might be some of the best beings on the planet Earth.

Here's my Brady, over 10 years old now, and the sweetest most loving fella.

Dave, who adopted Brady along with his littermate brother Indy when they were 4 years old


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous senior pups!


----------



## cwag

I love those sweet sugar faces.


----------



## gregscott

My best friend Lila, 10+, I think she might be having some issues with hip dysplasia. I'm going to make the call to her vet.
The other one is a Penny, Chocolate Lab, friend of Lila's.


----------



## gregscott

Her favorite beach time.


----------



## cwag

Sweet sugar face girl.


----------



## Charliethree

So many beautiful sugar faces, so many beautiful 'old souls'. 

Milo has celebrated his 10th birthday, where did the time go?


----------



## dbeacham15

This is my 12 yr old Jasmine! She is as spoiled as they come, but worth every bit!!


----------



## cwag

She's beautiful and looks like a very happy girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jasmine is a beautiful sugar faced girl.


----------



## LynnC

What a beauty Jasmine is. I would spoil her too :--heart:


----------



## swishywagga

dbeacham15 said:


> This is my 12 yr old Jasmine! She is as spoiled as they come, but worth every bit!!


What an absolutely beautiful girl!.


----------



## Lilliam

My MaxyMax will be turning eight in May. 

I can’t believe it. Seems I was just writing on the forum beside myself with joy because Sue had accepted me for a puppy. 

Here is my snuggly boy, playing at doggie day care.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ivyacres

I love those sugar faces.


----------



## sdain31y

Puppies are fun & their energy and silliness is entertaining but, in my opinion, nothing is sweeter than the times spent with a sugar-faced senior dog. The shared memories and comfortable times are priceless and create the memories that are held close when they are gone. And they’re always, always gone way too soon.


----------



## swishywagga

sdain31y said:


> Puppies are fun & their energy and silliness is entertaining but, in my opinion, nothing is sweeter than the times spent with a sugar-faced senior dog. The shared memories and comfortable times are priceless and create the memories that are held close when they are gone. And they’re always, always gone way too soon.


So well said!


----------



## brianne

sdain31y said:


> Puppies are fun & their energy and silliness is entertaining but, in my opinion, nothing is sweeter than the times spent with a sugar-faced senior dog. The shared memories and comfortable times are priceless and create the memories that are held close when they are gone. And they’re always, always gone way too soon.


I just couldn't agree more! Sometimes when I am green with envy about someone's adorable, bouncy puppy, I look to the other end of the couch and see this face, and all the envy melts away. I bet there are times when exhausted new puppy owners envy US!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

sdain31y said:


> Puppies are fun & their energy and silliness is entertaining but, in my opinion, nothing is sweeter than the times spent with a sugar-faced senior dog. The shared memories and comfortable times are priceless and create the memories that are held close when they are gone. And they’re always, always gone way too soon.


I so agree with this, I get a severe case of puppy fever every time a new litter is shared on the board or when a member introduces their new little one. 

But there is nothing more priceless than the love of an Old Gold, they just want to be with you and know you're there for them.


----------



## bumblepup2005

Today we are celebrating my Breezy's 13th birthday! We still walk every day and he is still such a loving velcro dog, but pushy and confident at the same time. He still likes to play games, be mischievous, meet new people and learn new things. Always an ambassador for the breed, this guy. He also loves to travel and explore new places with us, although, we are careful now with brief, gentle bits of exercise. He has survived renal carcinoma and nephrectomy from 2014 and two mast cell skin tumors removed Jan 2017. But we continue to treat him only with an alternative oncology protocol of Chinese herbs through our Oncology Vet who practices both traditional and alternative oncology. Really thankful for the changes in veterinary medicine over the last decade. My last Golden developed Hemangiosarcoma one month shy of 10, so these three additional years with Breeze are such a gift. He has some slight hind end weakness and slight laryngeal issue that one of our Vets attributes to GOLP/neurological senior issue, but it is slight, and so he visits her rehab for weekly strengthening, stretches, balance and body awareness to help keep it at bay. He has more veterinary specialists than I have doctors. I can't imagine the last 13 years without him. He has challenged me and kept me on my toes as we've advanced through fun training over his lifetime, definitely a sharp one who needs to stay busy. So amazed by my determined, cancer surviving, Golden.


----------



## LynnC

Happy 13th sweet Breezy . May you have many more wonderful days ahead!


----------



## 4goldengirls

I've been recuperating from surgery so am a bit behind on posting. However, my girl Remy celebrated her 11th birthday on April 18th..... don't know where the last 11 years have gone but boy, have they flown. My shadow, my heart, my sassy and confident girl. Love her to the moon and back.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Birthday greeting to Breezy and Remy !
Goldens get sweeter with age.


----------



## LynnC

Aw Happy belated 11th birthday sweet Remy girl  . Love your sweet sugar face! May you have many many more wonderful birthdays.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Breezy is beautiful and his story is special. Give him a treat and tell him dough fresh says "hi". You are blessed to have him for so long.

dlm


----------



## brianne

*13.5!*

Really feel like celebrating the Old Gold! They are simply the best.:appl:

Chumlee turned 13.5 on November 21. I feel so incredibly blessed to be able to say that! We are celebrating half birthdays (and sometimes even quarter birthdays!)

I recently found a picture of Chumlee from soon after we adopted him and I smiled to see his handsome golden face without a trace of grey. Then I looked across the room and saw that incredible, grey mask and it made my heart skip a beat - he's even more handsome now! :heartbeat


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Belated Birthday Gorgeous Chumlee. I hope you had a wonderful day with lots of fun and special treats xxx


----------



## Ivyacres

All those sugar faces are so beautiful!


----------



## cwag

He is gorgeous. I also love a sugar face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 13.5 to Chumlee, these sugar faced goldens are so special.


----------



## Lilliam

My Max, who will turn nine in May 2019. Love my boy. He still doesn’t have a sugar face, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Max looks great!




Lilliam said:


> My Max, who will turn nine in May 2019. Love my boy. He still doesn’t have a sugar face, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwag

He's beautiful.


----------



## swishywagga

Precious boy, what a lovely face.


----------



## RubyRed

My sweetest Ruby. She is almost 9 and a half and up until this week was the picture of perfect health. We just found out she has glaucoma in one of her eyes and are set to see a veterinary ophthalmologist on Monday. She has yet to go grey and, although has settled into a "relaxed" life, just completed an 8 mile hike with us earlier this month. I have had her since she was 9 weeks old and can't imagine life without her. The glaucoma diagnosis has me very worried and we will do whatever we can to take care of our girl. 

Pic is from our snowshoeing adventure a few weeks ago


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your sweet girl, she's is so lovely x


----------



## cwag

Ruby is beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Ruby, she's beautiful.
Hope all goes well at the Ophthalmologist appt.


----------



## Muddypaws

*Kirby is 11 years young*

Kirby's 11th birthday was in October, she is still going strong, tried dock diving this summer for the first time. Jumped in a few times but she will stick with the pond for swimming. She still swims like a Ester Williams and loves the water. She is working on her ADP Parkour Grand Championship and still doing Rally and Freestyle. Wrestles every morning with Trooper and afternoons with Duddy. Zoomies, not so much anymore but no stiffness or weakness. A little hard to see in the dark but going strong and DO NOT call her old, she believes the term "senior" refers to her ranking in the household, as she is the senior member of the pack. She is still the "Princess" in ever sense of the word.


----------



## swishywagga

Kirby is adorable and definitely a Princess!.


----------



## Lilliam

It’s still amazing to me that my MaxyMax is a senior. He was just a puppy last week! But here he is, at 9. Froggy doggy waiting for a piece of bagel. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regulajo

Cooper turned 12 last November. We adopted him at 9 months and he has been a great dog. 
We just found out he has a soft tissue sarcoma and are sad, but making every moment with him count.


----------



## cwag

He's a beautiful sugar face boy. I am sorry about his diagnosis.


----------



## Sholt

I’m so sorry to read of Cooper’s diagnosis. He has such a sweet face.❤Enjoy every moment as I know you will.


----------



## Ivyacres

Sad news about sweet Cooper. Enjoy every day with him.


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Below are two of our Goldens! The first one is Max, he crossed over the rainbow bridge in October 2019 he was 11 years old! He was a wonderful field Golden, and just as great of a companion! The second one is Maddie, she crossed over the bridge in January of last year. She was 13 years old. Also a fine field dog and home companion! We miss them both! We still have Fox, our red Golden who is 7 now and we just got a new guy, we call Shooter...so our pack continues...love 'em at all ages.....

View attachment 870358


View attachment 870359


----------



## OscarsDad

Muddypaws said:


> *Kirby is 11 years young*
> 
> Kirby's 11th birthday was in October, she is still going strong, tried dock diving this summer for the first time. Jumped in a few times but she will stick with the pond for swimming. She still swims like a Ester Williams and loves the water. She is working on her ADP Parkour Grand Championship and still doing Rally and Freestyle. Wrestles every morning with Trooper and afternoons with Duddy. Zoomies, not so much anymore but no stiffness or weakness. A little hard to see in the dark but going strong and DO NOT call her old, she believes the term "senior" refers to her ranking in the household, as she is the senior member of the pack. She is still the "Princess" in ever sense of the word.
> 
> View attachment 811980


"Swims like Esther Williams" now that's priceless!


----------



## WatsonsMom

Regulajo said:


> Cooper turned 12 last November. We adopted him at 9 months and he has been a great dog.
> We just found out he has a soft tissue sarcoma and are sad, but making every moment with him count.
> 
> View attachment 870306
> 
> 
> View attachment 870307


 What beautiful pictures! Just beautiful.


----------



## sevans

This is Jameson Newton of Fyke (James). He came to us at 8 weeks and is now 11 and an anchor in our family. He has helped us raise two kids (literally) and is the kindest, biggest hearted “person” I have ever known. We are so fortunate that he came into our lives. We also have a pup who is is absurdly patient with (I really do wish that he would just staple the little beast to teach him some manners)- but no, James just patiently moves away. We are careful to protect him from a very exuberant pup- so as always, he sleeps in our room wherever he chooses (of course) and the pup sleeps in our son’s room- learning to crate. We also make sure they are fed their meals separately though they get training treats together and James has taught the pup (Stig) patience and sharing. No food or toy agression in our house- they are both into sharing- but special chew toys are individiual with personal chew time. Love this dear boy to the moon and back.


----------



## mddolson

Our Bella turns 10 in April. She’s just starting to show a little of the sugar face. She’s in day care once a week when we visit my mom, who’s in an apartment. She loves her play days and still shows lots of energy, but next day she tends to be a lot quieter, resting. She had her annual check up at the vet last week & is still getting the ok, for plenty of exercis. We usually walk 3-4 km together every day, as long as the weather permits.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad she's doing well, enjoying life and having fun with you all and her doggy friends. Nice to see you back here on GRF!.


----------



## mddolson

swishywagga said:


> I'm so glad she's doing well, enjoying life and having fun with you all and her doggy friends. Nice to see you back here on GRF!.


It’s nice to get back on the forum. Nice to hear from you “Swish”, I’m retired now, my mom is in an apartment & getting home care visits on week days. Covid seems to be going down, with local cases in only double digits. We can now visit my wife’s brother in the nursing home ( he has Parkinson’s), and the rapid test is much more pleasant than the original antigen (up the nose till I gag & eye waters) test.


----------



## Lilliam

I haven’t posted in a long time. Losing my Max was soul shattering and I’m afraid I haven’t gotten over it. It’s been almost two years and I can’t even look at his pictures or his videos. 

But I still have my Emma. She’s got a full sugar face now. She actually started getting a dusting of sugar when she was five. Now she’s fully sugared. 

She loves going to doggie day care. She starts barking when we turn the corner. I take her twice a week so she can have fun with her fiends. 

Here she is last week, when temperatures went up to the mid 70s. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianne

Bella and Emma look wonderful! Absolutely nothing compares to Old Gold 💘💘💘💘


----------



## sevans

Jameson Newton of Fyke- our “Sweet baby James. At one year old and now at twelve- we are so fortunate to have this boy in our family. He. helped to raise both of our children and now he is teaching kindness and gentleness to his baby “brother.” Such a sweet, kind best friend.


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Our 'red' Golden now 9 years old, is still a little fire ball. She is also a SH and WCX, I regret not taking her all the way to MH, but she is a great field bird dog... regardless!


----------



## 4goldengirls

My sweet Remy. Here she is at 3-4 months of age and also at her recently celebrated 15th birthday.


----------



## Lilliam

My Emmapuppy. She’s still my puppy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

I don't know how I missed this thread, what a pleasure to read, Thank you


----------



## sevans

Lilliam said:


> My Emmapuppy. She’s still my puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Always puppies in our hearts (and in theirs).


----------



## Lilliam

sevans said:


> Always puppies in our hearts (and in theirs).


Absolutely. Her name may be Emma but she answers better to Emmapuppy because that’s what she hears 80% of the time. And she is all puppy, still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FurdogDad

Charley watching Dad cook on the grill.....








Hey, does anybody want to play with me and Bubba?


----------



## brianne

Gorgeous! Nothing in the world better than Old Gold 🥰


----------

